# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Quotable quotes thread revived

## heavenlyboy34

My thread about quotable quotes seems to have vanished, so I'm starting a new one.  Enjoy!

We have a choice to make once and for all: between the empire and the  spiritual and physical salvation of our people. No road for the people  will ever be open unless the government completely gives up control over  us or any aspect of our lives. It has led the country into an abyss and  it does not know the way out.

~ Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, as quoted by Pravda (1986)

----------


## PaulineDisciple

Here is another good quote from Alexandr Solzhenitsyn

"And how we burned in the camps later, thinking: What would things have been like if every Security operative, when he went out at night to make an arrest, had been uncertain whether he would return alive and had to say good-bye to his family? Or if, during periods of mass arrests, as for example in Leningrad, when they arrested a quarter of the entire city, people had not simply sat there in their lairs, paling in terror at every bang of the downstairs door and at every step on the staircase, but had understood they had nothing left to lose and had boldly set up in the downstairs hall an ambush of half a dozen people with axes, hammers, pokers, or whatever else was at hand. . .The Organs would very quickly have suffered a shortage of officers and transport and, notwithstanding all of Stalin's thirst, the cursed machine would have ground to a halt!" Alexandr Solzhenitsyn 

And here are some quotable quotes from my collection

Thomas Jefferson, "If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their money, first by inflation and then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around them, will deprive the people of their property until their children will wake up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered."

Andrew Jackson, "Gentlemen, I have had men watching you for a long time and I am convinced that you have used the funds of the bank to speculate in the breadstuffs of the country. When you won, you divided the profits amongst you, and when you lost, you charged it to the bank...You are a den of vipers and thieves. I intend to rout you out, and by the grace of the Eternal God, will rout you out."

From what I have learned from Thomas DiLorenzo, I am no fan of Lincoln but I think he did the right thing here;

"The government should create, issue and circulate all ! the currency and credit needed to satisfy the spending power of the government and the buying power of consumers..... The privilege of creating and issuing money is not only the supreme prerogative of Government, but it is the Government's greatest creative opportunity. By the adoption of these principles, the long-felt want for a uniform medium will be satisfied. The taxpayers will be saved immense sums of interest, discounts and exchanges. The financing of all public enterprises, the maintenance of stable government and ordered progress, and the conduct of the Treasury will become matters of practical administration. The people can and will be furnished with a currency as safe as their own government. Money will cease to be the master and become the servant of humanity. Democracy will rise superior to the money power."  -- Abraham Lincoln, on the issuance of the Greenbacks, government issued, debt-free money.

And here was the response across the pond;

"If this mischievous financial policy, which has its origin in! North America, shall become endurated down to a fixture, then that Government will furnish its own money without cost. It will pay off debts and be without debt. It will have all the money necessary to carry on its commerce. It will become prosperous without precedent in the history of the world. The brains, and wealth of all countries will go to North America. That country must be destroyed or it will destroy every monarchy on the globe."  -- Lord Goschen, Hazard Circular - London Times 1865

"Masterful and arrogant wealth, created largely by Government protection of its profits, not content with its domination and influence within a single party, had sought to corrupt them both, and to that end had insinuated itself into the primaries, in order that no candidates might be nominated whose views were not in accord with theirs." (Colonel Edward Mandell House in 'Philip Dru: Administrator', circa 1912)

We shall cause the United Statesto spend itself to destruction.~Vladimir. I. Lenin
The more corrupt the state, the more it legislates. ~Cornelius Tacitus (56  117 AD)
If the price I must pay for my freedoms is to acknowledge that the government was granted the power to infringe on them, then I am not free. ~Pol Anderson

"Governments need armies to protect them against their enslaved and oppressed subjects." ~ Leo Tolstoi

"There will be in the next generation or so a pharmacological method of making people love their servitude and producing dictatorship without tears, so to speak, producing a kind of painless concentration camp for entire societies so that people will in fact have their liberties taken away from them but will rather enjoy it." Aldous Huxley

Nathan Rothschild : Let me issue and control a Nations money and I care not who makes its law.

"Paper is poverty,... it is only the ghost of money, and not money itself." --Thomas Jefferson

"Governor, if I had foreseen the use those people designed to make of their victory, there would have been no surrender at Appomattox Courthouse; no sir, not by me. Had I foreseen these results of subjugation, I would have preferred to die at Appomattox with my brave men, my sword in my right hand." - Robert E. Lee

"Dissenters who tell their fellow citizens what is really going on are subject to smear campaigns that, like clockwork, are aimed at the political heretic. Truth is treason in the empire of lies." Congressman Ron Paul 

"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience"C.S. Lewis

"If ever a time should come, when vain and aspiring men shall possess the highest seats in Government, our country will stand in need of its experienced patriots to prevent its ruin."Samuel Adams

"You can't fight city hall, but you can pee on the steps and run" - Gary North

"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largess from the public treasury. From that time on the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury, with the results that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. "Alexander Fraser Tytler

"When plunder has become a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it." - Frederic Bastiat

"Let us therefore animate and encourage each other, and show the world that a free man, contending for his liberty on his own ground, is superior to any slavish mercenary on earth." George Washington

"The time for war has not yet come, but it will come and that soon, and when it does come, my advice is to draw the sword and throw away the scabbard." Gen. T.J. Jackson

Those who are merciful to the cruel, are cruel to the merciful. Talmud

Mikhail Gorbachev in speech to the Politboro in 1987: "Gentlemen, comrades, do not be concerned about all you hear about glasnost and perestroika and democracy in the coming years. These are primarily for outward consumption. There will be no significant internal change within the Soviet Union, other than for cosmetic purposes. Our purpose is to disarm the Americans and let them fall asleep."

"We recognize no Sovereign but God, and no King but Jesus!" - John Adams and John Hancock gave this response to a British major who ordered them and those with them to disperse in the name of George the sovereign King of England on April 18 1775.

"Why stand we here idle? Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty, or give me death!" -Patrick Henry

"If ye love wealth better than liberty, the tranquility of servitude better than the animating contest of freedom, go home from us in peace. We ask not your counsels or your arms. Crouch down and lick the hands which feed you. May your chains set lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that you were our countrymen." Sam Adams

I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle. Churchill

If blowback comes to the United States, and the first suicide drones arrive, everyone will be deeply puzzled and angered, but one thing is certain, we will not consider any damage done to our society "collateral" damage. Tom Engelhardt

AMERICANS Used To ROAR Like LIONS For LIBERTY,- NOW They BLEAT Like SHEEP For SECURITY."-_Norman Vincent Peale

From now on, depressions will be scientifically created.  Congressman Charles A. Lindbergh Sr., 1913

Charles A. Lindbergh, Sr. 1913 When the President signs this bill, the invisible government of the monetary power will be legalized.the worst legislative crime of the ages is perpetrated by this banking and currency bill.

Politics is the entertainment division of the military/industrial complex.  Frank Zappa

If you know how many gun you have, you need to buy more  anonymous

It is often supposed that when people stop believing in God, they believe in nothing. Alas, it is worse than that. When they stop believing in God, they believe in anything.- GK Chesterton 

Necessity is the plea for every infringement of human liberty. It is the argument of tyrants; it is the creed of slaves. - -William Pitt

"--you can't conquer a free man; the most you can do is kill him."  Heinlein

Give me your 4 years olds, and in a generation I will build a socialist state. Vladimir Lenin

[Very] soon, every American will be required to register their biological property in a National system designed to keep track of the people and that will operate under the ancient system of pledging. By such methodology, we can compel people to submit to our agenda, which will affect our security as a chargeback for our fiat paper currency. Every American will be forced to register or suffer not being able to work and earn a living. They will be our chattel, and we will hold the security interest over them forever, by operation of the law merchant under the scheme of secured transactions. Americans, by unknowingly or unwittingly delivering the bills of lading to us will be rendered bankrupt and insolvent, forever to remain economic slaves through taxation, secured by their pledges. They will be stripped of their rights and given a commercial value designed to make us a profit and they will be non the wiser, for not one man in a million could ever figure our plans and, if by accident one or two would figure it out, we have in our arsenal plausible deniability. After all, this is the only logical way to fund government, by floating liens and debt to the registrants in the form of benefits and privileges. This will inevitably reap to us huge profits beyond our wildest expectations and leave every American a contributor or to this fraud which we will call Social Insurance. Without realizing it, every American will insure us for any loss we may incur and in this manner; every American will unknowingly be our servant, however begrudgingly. The people will become helpless and without any hope for their redemption and, we will employ the high office of the President of our dummy corporation to foment this plot against America. Edward Mandell House had this to say in a private meeting with Woodrow Wilson

"If someone has a gun and is trying to kill you, it would be reasonable to shoot back with your own gun."  Dalai Lama XIV

"Americans are so enamored of equality, they would rather be equal in slavery than unequal in freedom."- Alexis de Tocqueville

Men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing had happened. - W. Churchill

Second Amendment (Amendment 2.1) The right of the people to keep and bear shall never be infringed , limited, rescinded, interfered with, or prohibited by any decree of law, decision by court, or policy by the executive branch or any of its agencies. And this time, we mean it. - Unknown

Beware the leader who bangs the drums of war in order to whip the citizenry into a patriotic fervor, for patriotism is indeed a double-edged sword. It both emboldens the blood, just as it narrows the mind. And when the drums of war have reached a fever pitch and the blood boils with hate and the mind has closed, the leader will have no need in seizing the rights of the citizenry. Rather, the citizenry, infused with fear and blinded by patriotism, will offer up all of their rights unto the leader and gladly so. How do I know? For this is what I have done. And I am Caesar. (Julius Caesar)

A Media system wants ostensible diversity that conceals an actual uniformity - Joeseph Goebbels

16 Am Jur 2d CONSTITUTIONAL LAW § 256 - D. EFFECT OF TOTALLY OR PARTIALLY UNCONSTITUTIONAL STATUTES - 1. TOTAL UNCONSTITUTIONALITY - § 256. Generally.
The general rule is that an unconstitutional statute, whether federal or state, though having the form and name of law, is in reality no law, but is wholly void, and ineffective for any purpose, since unconstitutionality dates from the time of its enactment, and not merely from the date of the decision so branding it, an unconstitutional law, in legal contemplation, is as inoperative as if it had never been passed. Such a statute leaves the question that it purports to settle just as it would be had the statute not been enacted. No repeal of such an enactment is necessary.
Since an unconstitutional law is void, the general principles follow that it imposes no duties, confers no rights, creates no office, bestows no power or authority on anyone, affords no protection, and justifies no acts performed under it. A contract which rests on an unconstitutional statue creates no obligation to be impaired by subsequent legislation. 
No one is bound to obey an unconstitutional law and no courts are bound to enforce it. Persons convicted and fined under a statute subsequently held unconstitutional may recover the fines paid.

"I believe in Karma. That means I can do bad things to people all day long and I assume they deserve it."  Dogbert

BANKERS MANIFESTO of 1892 

We must proceed with caution and guard every move made, for the lower order of people are already showing signs of restless commotion. 
Prudence will therefore show a policy of apparently yielding to the popular will until our plans are so far consummated that we can declare our designs without fear of any organized resistance. 

Organizations in the United States should be carefully watched by our trusted men, and we must take immediate steps to control these organizations in our interest or disrupt them. 

At the coming Omaha convention to be held July 4, 1892, our men must attend and direct its movement or else there will be set on foot such antagonism to our designs as may require force to overcome. 

This at the present time would be premature. We are not yet ready for such a crisis. Capital must protect itself in every possible manner through combination and legislation. 

The courts must be called to our aid, debts must be collected, bonds and mortgages foreclosed as rapidly as possible. 

When, through the process of law, the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and easily governed through the influence of the strong arm of the government applied to a central power of imperial wealth under the control of the leading financiers. 

People without homes will not quarrel with their leaders. History repeats itself in regular cycles. This truth is well known among our principal men who are engaged in forming an imperialism of the world. 
While they are doing this, the people must be kept in a state of political antagonism. 

The question of tariff reform must be urged through the organization known as the Democratic Party, and the question of protection with the reciprocity must be forced to view through the Republican Party. 

By thus dividing voters, we can get them to expend their energies in fighting over questions of no importance to us, except as teachers to the common herd. Thus, by discrete actions, we can secure all that has been so generously planned and successfully accomplished. 

-- Read into the Congressional Record by Congressman Charles Lindberg, Sr.

----------


## DamianTV

"Who lit the fuse on her tampon?"

"Oh, he will be fine as soon as he gets some Vagisil."

---

edit:  adding one...

"We don't have a trillion-dollar debt because we haven't taxed enough; we have a trillion-dollar debt because we spend too much"

(have to read the rest when I get a chance)

----------


## DamianTV

> "But if in the pursuit of the means we should unfortunately stumble again on unfunded paper money or any similar species of fraud, we shall assuredly give a fatal stab to our national credit in its infancy. Paper money will invariably operate in the body of politics as spirit liquors on the human body. They prey on the vitals and ultimately destroy them. Paper money has had the effect in your state that it will ever have, to ruin commerce, oppress the honest, and open the door to every species of fraud and injustice." 
> 
> -- George Washington


I think I found your missing thread AQ...  Great stuff on there.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121717




> "Beware the leader who bangs the drums of war in order to whip the citizenry into a patriotic fervor, for patriotism is indeed 
> a double-edged sword. It both emboldens the blood, just as it narrows the mind. And when the drums of war have reached a 
> fever pitch and the blood boils with hate and the mind has closed, the leader will have no need in seizing the rights of the citizenry. 
> Rather, the citizenry, infused with fear and blinded with patriotism, *will offer up all of their rights unto the leader*, and gladly so. 
> How do I know? For this is what I have done. And I am Caesar". 
> 
> -Julius Caesar

----------


## ClayTrainor

HB, you introduced me to this one and it's now my favorite founding father quote. 

"Gentlemen [of the Constitutional convention] you see that in the anarchy in which we live, society manages much as before. Take care, if our disputes last too long, that the people will come to think they can just as easily do without us." 

~ Benjamin Franklin, quoted in Rebirth of Liberty, Carl Watner, 11 July 2005

----------


## low preference guy

> HB, you introduced me to this one and it's now my favorite founding father quote. 
> 
> "Gentlemen [of the Constitutional convention] you see that in the anarchy in which we live, society manages much as before. Take care, if our disputes last too long, that the people will come to think they can just as easily do without us." 
> 
> ~ Benjamin Franklin, quoted in Rebirth of Liberty, Carl Watner, 11 July 2005


I used to have a good opinion of BF.




> the people will come to think they can just as easily do without us


How disgusting.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB, you introduced me to this one and it's now my favorite founding father quote. 
> 
> "Gentlemen [of the Constitutional convention] you see that in the anarchy in which we live, society manages much as before. Take care, if our disputes last too long, that the people will come to think they can just as easily do without us." 
> 
> ~ Benjamin Franklin, quoted in Rebirth of Liberty, Carl Watner, 11 July 2005


Ah, yes.  That's a great one!   Thanks to everyone who submitted quotes.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I used to have a good opinion of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> How disgusting.


haha yea, Ben was a pretty big statist as I understand it.

----------


## low preference guy

> haha yea, Ben was a pretty big statist as I understand it.


I used to have a good opinion of him for his efforts to abolish slavery.

----------


## DamianTV

Huh?  Whats wrong with the Ben Frankmonster?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"I freed a thousand slaves. I could have freed a thousand more if only they knew they were slaves."

-Harriet Tubman

----------


## PaulineDisciple

When your government responds to peaceful protests with riot police, what kind of country are you living in?  LiveToWin

"If people concentrated on the really important things in life, there'd be a shortage of fishing poles." Doug Larson

Think of the press as a great keyboard on which the government can play.....Joseph Goebbels

"My object in life is to dethrone God and destroy capitalism."  Karl Marx

Atheism cannot justify order and rules. It claims that the cosmos is the product of time acting upon matter and motion, and from chaos humanity arose. Thus, within the worldview of atheism, reason is just an illusion. Human beings are just animated cocktails of water, protein, and minerals; Man has no immaterial aspect to his personality. Therefore, all our thoughts are just the infusion and commingling of chemicals in our gray matter. Obviously this is self-nullifying as the argument itself employs order and rules. Michael Robinson

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote!" - Benjamin Franklin

"if you elect me Ill make the Federal Government so small that the thieves up here will only be able to steal pocket change". Presidential Candidate Harry Browne

"The drive of the Rockefellers and their allies is to create a one-world government combining supercapitalism and Communism under the same tent, all under their control... Do I mean conspiracy? Yes I do. I am convinced there is such a plot, international in scope, generations old in planning, and incredibly evil in intent. ~ Congressman Larry P. McDonald

The failure of the United States Government to operate an honest money system is the single largest contributing factor to the 2nd Great Depression.-anonymous

The mistakes made by Congress wouldn't be so bad if the next Congress didn't keep trying to correct them. - Cullen Hightower

Because power corrupts, society's demands for moral authority and character increase as the importance of the position increases. - John Adams

When the people fear their government, there is tyranny; when the government fears the people, there is liberty. - Thomas Jefferson

The Federal Reserve is a government-sanctioned banking cartel that has held far too much power for far too long and is in the end stages of running the dollar into the ground, and our economy along with it. The very least Congress can do, if they are not willing to abolish the Fed, and perhaps not even conduct a serious audit of it, is to allow citizens the freedom to defend themselves from being completely wiped out by their monopoly power.  Ron Paul

"We could not bring ourselves to believe the reality of what we were seeing. We rationalized every new outrage. We told ourselves that Germany, even under the Nazis, was an advanced nation and that the madness was temporary. Besides every where we looked there were, still visible, the landmarks of civilization, church spires and the university towers. As far as offering armed resistance, who knew guns? Sure there were Jews who once served Germany as soldiers. Some were given medals for bravery. Hell the officer who got that rat Hitler his Iron Cross was Jewish. Most of us however were not fighters, besides when the Nurnberg laws came down we acted like all good Germans and turned in our guns. Its not like we had a choice. The police knew who had guns and we Jews didn't want to antagonize the Nazis."- John Russell

There is no worse tyranny than to force a man to pay for what he does not want merely because you think it would be good for him. -Professor Bernardo de la Paz

If you're on the wrong road, progress means doing an about-turn and walking back to the right road; in that case, the man who turns back soonest is the most progressive. -CS Lewis

"My aim is not to pass laws, but to repeal them." Barry Goldwater

"The consolidation of the states into one vast republic, sure to be aggressive abroad and despotic at home, will be the certain precursor of the ruin which has overwhelmed all those that have preceded it." - Robert E. Lee, 1866

"A really efficient totalitarian state would be one in which the all-powerful executive of political bosses and their army of managers control a population of slaves who do not have to be coerced, because they love their servitude."...Aldous Huxley

"The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with the public's money." -Alexis de Tocqueville

"The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government." - Thomas Jefferson

"A free people ought not only to be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government." -- George Washington

Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms of government those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny."- Thomas Jefferson

To preserve our independence, we must not let our rulers load us with perpetual debt  Thomas Jefferson

One of the penalties for refusing to participate in politics is that you end up being governed by your inferiors. Plato

The object of controlled opposition isn't to lie ..but to corral up their followers and then do nothing...tones

"The journalist is one who separates the wheat from the chaff, and then prints the chaff." - Adlai Stevenson

Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly, and applying the wrong remedies." -Groucho Marx

"Fighting for peace is like screwing for virginity." -George Carlin

"Well, if crime fighters fight crime and fire fighters fight fire, what do freedom fighters fight? They never mention that part to us, do they?" -George Carlin

"Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all other countries because you were born in it." -George Bernard Shaw

"Dissent is the highest form of patriotism" -Thomas Jefferson

"It is dangerous to be right when the government is wrong." Voltaire

"Those who make peaceful revolution impossible will make violent revolution inevitable." -John F. Kennedy

"A banker is a fellow who lends you his umbrella when the sun is shining, but wants it back the minute it begins to rain." -Mark Twain

"I find television very educating. Every time somebody turns on the set, I go into the other room and read a book." -Groucho Marx

"Be thankful we're not getting all the government we're paying for." -Will Rogers

 if you want a vision of the future,imagine a boot stomping on a human face  forever George Orwell

How a politician stands on the Second Amendment tells you how he or she views you as an individual... as a trustworthy and productive citizen, or as part of an unruly crowd that needs to be lorded over, controlled, supervised, and taken care of - Suzanna Hupp

The aim of public education is not to spread enlightenment at all; it is simply to reduce as many individuals as possible to the same safe level, to breed and train a standardized citizenry, to down dissent and originality. That is its aim in the United States, whatever the pretensions of politicians, pedagogues, and other such mountebanks, and that is its aim everywhere elseTheir purpose, in brief, is to make docile and patriotic citizens, to pile up majorities, and to make John Doe and Richard Doe as nearly alike, in their everyday reactions and ways of thinking, as possible. -H. L. Mencken

The Christian offers the self-attesting Christ to the world as the only foundation upon which a man must stand to give any "reasons" for anything at all. The whole notion of "giving reasons" is completely destroyed by any ontology other than the Christian one. The Christian claims that only after accepting the biblical scheme of things will any man be able to understand and account for his own rationality. - Greg Bahnsen

I suggest we can prove the existence of God from the impossibility of the contrary - That w/o God it is impossible to prove anything. The atheist worldview is irrational & cannot consistently provide the preconditions of intelligible experience, science, logic, or morality. The atheist worldview cannot allow for laws of logic, the uniformity of nature, the ability for the mind to understand the world & moral absolutes . - Greg Bahnsen

"I believe in Christianity as I believe that the sun has risen. Not only because I see it, but because by it I see everything else." C.S. Lewis

"It is absurd for the Evolutionist to complain that it is unthinkable for an admittedly unthinkable God to make everything out of nothing, and then pretend that it is more thinkable that nothing should turn itself into everything."  G.K. Chesterton

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with  the government of himself. Can he, then, be trusted with the government  of others? -- Thomas Jefferson*
*"*government is the enemy of liberty"-Ron Paul
*Armies  will only be diminished and abolished when people cease to trust governments."-Tolstoy

----------


## Jordan

"$#@! bitches, get money."  B.I.G.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> "$#@! bitches, get money."  B.I.G.



I don't think that's very quotable, but...if you say so! lolz

----------


## PaulineDisciple

"Creative destruction is our middle name, both within our society and abroad. We tear down the old order every day, from business to science, literature, art, architecture, and cinema to politics and the law. Our enemies have always hated this whirlwind of energy and creativity which menaces their traditions (whatever they may be) and shames them for their inability to keep pace.  [W]e must destroy them to advance our historic mission." - Michael Ledeen

"As for us, we were never concerned with the Kantian-priestly and vegetarian-Quaker prattle about the "sacredness of human life". We were revolutionaries in opposition, and have remained revolutionaries in power. To make the individual sacred, we must destroy the social order which crucifies him. And that problem can only be solved by blood and iron. The man who recognizes the revolutionary historic importance of the very fact of the existence of the Soviet system must also sanction the Red Terror." - Leon Trotsky

"Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passion, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence." - John Adams

Religion is the opiate of the masses " - Karl Marx

Atheism is the opiate of the ruling elite - Me

"Every government interference in the economy consists of giving an unearned benefit, extorted by force, to some men at the expense of others."  Ayn Rand

When you abridge other people's inalienable rights.. your rights too become alienable  unknown

Let them protest all they want, as long as they pay their taxes. ...credited to Al Haig, Ronald Reagan's Secretary of State

"We will, in fact, be greeted as liberators." - Dick Cheney

"We can't be so fixated on our desire to preserve the rights of ordinary Americans ..." Bill Klinton (USA TODAY, 11 March 1993, page 2A)
Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving, subsidize it. -- Ronald Reagan

If you think health care is expensive now, wait until you see what it costs when it's free. -- P.J. O'Rourke

Just because you do not take an interest in politics doesn't mean politics won't take an interest in you. -- Pericles 430 B.C.

[Secular conservatism] is a party which never conserves anything. Its history has been that it demurs to each aggression of the progressive party, and aims to save its credit by a respectable amount of growling, but always acquiesces at last in the innovation. What was the resisted novelty of yesterday is today .one of the accepted principles of conservatism; it is now conservative only in affecting to resist the next innovation, which will tomorrow be forced upon its timidity and will be succeeded by some third revolution; to be denounced and then adopted in its turn. American conservatism is merely the shadow that follows Radicalism as it moves forward towards perdition. It remains behind it, but never retards it, and always advances near its leader. This pretended salt bath utterly lost its savor: wherewith shall it be salted? Its impotency is not hard, indeed, to explain. It is worthless because it is the conservatism of expediency only, and not of sturdy principle. It intends to risk nothing serious for the sake of the truth. ~ R.L. Dabney

The NRA is largely responsible for the lazie faire and sometimes hostile attitude of gun owners toward "black rifles". They have actively neutered the 2nd Amendment, relegating it to duck hunting and target practice. And their absolute insistence of "follow the law regardless of how unconstitutional/draconian it is... we have to be law abiding citizens first... no room for civil disobedience... government is your friend... ask permission of the government first before you can exercise your 2nd Amendment rights... we don't want to be viewed as criminals... we don't like shooting at life-like targets" etc., is pathalogically supine.  ihsv

"Today Americans would be outraged if U.N. troops entered Los Angeles to restore order; tomorrow they will be grateful. This is especially true if they were told there was an outside threat from beyond, whether real or promulgated, that threatened our very existence. It is then that all peoples of the world will plead with world leaders to deliver them from this evil. The one thing every man fears is the unknown. When presented with this scenario, individual rights will be willingly relinquished for the guarantee of their well being granted to them by their world government." -- Henry Kissinger speaking at Evian, France, May 21, 1992 Bilderburgers meeting. Unbeknownst to Kissinger, his speech was taped by a Swiss delegate to the meeting.

"The conscious and intelligent manipulation of the organized habits and opinions of the masses is an important element in democratic society. Those who manipulate this unseen mechanism of society constitute an invisible government which is the true ruling power of our country.  We are governed, our minds are molded, our tastes formed, our ideas suggested, largely by men we have never heard of. This is a logical result of the way in which our democratic society is organized. Vast numbers of human beings must cooperate in this manner if they are to live together as a smoothly functioning society.  In almost every act of our daily lives, whether in the sphere of politics or business, in our social conduct or our ethical thinking, we are dominated by the relatively small number of persons  who understand the mental processes and social patterns of the masses. It is they who pull the wires which control the public mind."
~Edward Bernays

"Where I differ from [then Governor Nelson Rockefeller] is in the suggestion implicit throughout his [1962 lectures at Harvard University] that the United States must submerge its national identity and surrender substantial matters of sovereignty to a new political order. The implications in Governor Rockefellers presentation have become concrete proposals advanced by David Rockefellers newest international cabal, the Trilateral Commission. Whereas the Council on Foreign Relations is distinctly national in membership, the Trilateral Commission is international It is intended to be the vehicle for multinational consolidation of the commercial and banking interests by seizing control of the political government of the United States. Zbigniew Brzezinski and David Rockefeller screened and selected every individual who was invited to participate in shaping and administering the proposed new world order. Barry Goldwater, With No Apologies (1979), pg 293

What the Trilaterals truly intend is the creation of a worldwide economic power superior to the political governments of the national-states involved As managers and creators of the system they will rule the future. Barry Goldwater, With No Apologies (1979), pg 299

"I have little interest in streamlining government or in making it more efficient, for I mean to reduce its size. I do not undertake to promote welfare, for I propose to extend freedom. My aim is not to pass laws, but to repeal them....And if I should later be attacked for neglecting my constituents "interests," I shall reply that I was informed that their main interest is liberty and that in that cause I am doing the very best I can." ~Barry Goldwater

"Some even believe we are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as 'internationalists' and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure - one world, if you will. If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it" David Rockefeller, in his book Memoirs, pg. 405

"The issue which has swept down the centuries and which will have to be fought sooner or later is the people versus the banks." -- Lord Acton

If minds are wholly dependent on brains, and brains on biochemistry, and biochemistry (in the long run) on the meaningless flux of the atoms, I cannot understand how the thought of those minds should have any more significance than the sound of the wind in the trees. - C. S. Lewis 

Stephen Leeb: "Bernanke has spent his entire life studying the Great Depression!"
Peter Schiff: "He clearly wasted his time."

You need only reflect that one of the best ways to get yourself a reputation as a dangerous citizen these days is to go about repeating the very phrases which our founding fathers used in their struggle for independence. C. A. Beard

"The said constitution shall never be construed to authorize congress to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms." - Sam Adams

"The smallest minority on earth is the individual. Those who deny individual rights cannot claim to be defenders of minorities." - Ayn Rand

Government: If you refuse to pay unjust taxes, your property will be confiscated. If you attempt to defend your property, you will be arrested. If you resist arrest, you will be clubbed. If you defend yourself against clubbing, you will be shot dead. These procedures are known as the Rule of Law. -- Edward Abbey

What, Sir, is the use of a militia? It is to prevent the establishment of a standing army, the bane of liberty. ...Whenever Governments mean to invade the rights and liberties of the people, they always attempt to destroy the militia, in order to raise an army upon their ruins. - Elbridge Gerry

An instance within the memory of some of this house will show us how our militia may be destroyed. Forty years ago, when the resolution of enslaving America was formed in Great Britain, the British Parliament was advised by an artful man, who was governor of Pennsylvania, to disarm the people; that is was the best and most effectual way to enslave them; but that they should not do it openly, but weaken them, and let them sink gradually, by totally disusing and neglecting the militia. -- George Mason at the Virginia Ratification Convention, June 14, 1788

Under every government the [last] resort of the people, is an appeal to the sword; whether to defend themselves against the open attacks of a foreign enemy, or to check the insidious encroachments of domestic foes. Whenever a people ... entrust the defense of their country to a regular, standing army, composed of mercenaries, the power of that country will remain under the direction of the most wealthy citizens. A Framer" in the independent gazetteer, 1791

"Of all the weapons in the vast soviet arsenal, nothing has been more profitable than Avtomat Kalashnikova model of 1947, more commonly known as the AK-47, or Kalashnikov. It's the worlds most popular assault rifle, a weapon all fighters love. An elegantly simple nine pound amalgamation of forged steel and plywood, it doesn't break, jam, or overheat. It will fire whether it's covered in mud or filled with sand. It's so easy even a child could use it, and they do. The Soviets put the gun on a coin. Mozambique put it on their flag. Since the end of the Cold War, the Kalashnikov has become the Russian people's greatest export. After the AK47, comes vodka, caviar, and suicidal novelists."  Nicholas Cage

"This is the real reason the collectivist Left hates religion: Churches as institutions compete with the state for the peoples allegiance, and many devout people put their faith in God before their faith in the state. Knowing this, the secularists wage an ongoing war against religion, chipping away bit by bit at our nations Christian heritage."--Dr. Ron Paul

To compel a man to subsidize with his taxes the propagation of ideas which he disbelieves and abhors is sinful and tyrannical.  Thomas Jefferson

Paper money eventually returns to its intrinsic value - zero. Voltaire

When seconds count, the police are only minutes away! ~ anonymous

"As Americans, we do not swear an oath to protect the government or even the nation, but rather to protect the Constitution from all enemies foreign and domestic" Peter Schiff Crash Proof

"They [the Soviets] intend...to induce the Americans to adopt their own 'restructuring' and convergence of the Soviet and American systems.... [this] will be accompanied by blood baths and political re-education camps in Europe and the US. Soviet strategists are counting on an economic depression in the US and intend to introduce their reformed model of socialism with a human face as an alternative to the American system during the depression." Anatoliy Golitsyn The Perestroika Deception 1990

"We shall have world government whether or not you like it, by conquest or consent." Statement by Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) member James Warburg to The Senate Foreign Relations Committee on February 17th, 1950

"We must use terror, assassination, intimidation, land confiscation, and the cutting of all social services to rid the Galilee of its Arab population." -- Israeli War Hero and first Prime Minister of Israel: David Ben-Gurion

The Constitution of the United States is a law for rulers and people equally in war and peace, and covers with the shield of its protection all classes of men, at all times, and under all circumstances. No doctrine, involving more pernicious consequences, was ever invented by the wit of man than that any of its provisions can be suspended during any of the great exigencies of government. ~ Ex Parte Milligan, 71 U.S. 2 (1866)

"In politics, nothing happens by accident. If it happens, you can bet it was planned that way." -- Franklin D. Roosevelt

"The Constitution was written not to regulate you in any way, the purpose of the Constitution is to restrain the government." Ron Paul

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Opposition to political authority does not entail opposition to  social order."  

                - Aeon J. Skoble, DELETING THE STATE (2008), p. 6.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

“It takes courage to push yourself to places  that you have never been before... to test your limits... to break  through barriers. And the day came when the risk it took to remain tight  inside the bud was more painful than the risk it took to blossom."  Anais Nin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms of government  those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations,  perverted it into tyranny."- Thomas Jefferson

That ^^ is one of my fave TJ quotes, thanks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "Americans are so enamored of equality, they would rather be equal in slavery than unequal in freedom."- Alexis de Tocqueville


Awesome.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Awesome.


Very awesome!  

P.S.  thnx to everyone who contributed to this thread.  It's a damned good thread!

----------


## Wesker1982

Heres my collection:


"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants."- Thomas Jefferson

"A revolution without dancing is a revolution not worth having!"- V

"If Tyranny and Oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise of fighting a foreign enemy"- James Madison

"All initiation of force is a violation of someone else's rights, whether initiated by an individual or the state, for the benefit of an individual or group of individuals, even if it's supposed to be for the benefit of another individual or group of individuals." - Ron Paul

"Make the lie big, make it simple, keep saying it, and eventually they will believe it." - Adolph Hitler

"Unthinking respect for authority is the greatest enemy of truth." -Albert Einstein

"It is my conviction that killing under the cloak of war is nothing but an act of murder" -Albert Einstein

"Nothing will end war unless the people themselves refuse to go to war." - Albert Einstein 

" 'Emergencies' have always been the pretext on which the safeguards of individual liberty have been eroded." -FA Hayek

"Every war when it comes, or before it comes, is represented not as a war but as an act of self-defense against a homicidal maniac." - George Orwell 

"No nation could preserve its freedom in the midst of continual warfare." - James Madison

"Whoever wishes peace among peoples must fight statism." Ludwig von Mises

"Those who are asking for more government interference are asking ultimately for more compulsion and less freedom"- Ludwig von Mises

"Victory attained by violence is tantamount to a defeat, for it is momentary." -Mahatma Gandhi

"Governments constantly choose between telling lies and fighting wars, with the end result always being the same. One will always lead to the other"- Thomas Jefferson

"A democracy is nothing more than mob rule, where 51 percent of the people may take away the rights of the other 49." - Thomas Jefferson

"The constitution means  whatever those who happen currently to be in control of the federal government say it does." - Shane Solano

"I place economy among the first and most important virtues, and public debt as the greatest of dangers. To preserve our independence, we must not let our rulers load us with perpetual debt." -Thomas Jefferson

If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.- Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels, Reich Minister of Propaganda

"I would rather be exposed to the inconveniences attending too much liberty than to those attending too small a degree of it."-Thomas Jefferson

‎"All political systems  in whatever time or region of the world  exist for the sole purpose of benefiting a few at the expense of the many. Our liberty, our wealth, even our very lives, are at the disposal of self-anointed masters who have conditioned us to believe in the legitimacy of their rule." - Butler Shafer

Naturally the common people dont want war. But after all, it is the
leaders of a country who determine the policy, and its always a
simple matter to drag people along whether it is a democracy or a
fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. 
Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of
the leaders. This is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are
being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and
for exposing the country to danger. It works the same in every
country. - Hermann Goering, Hitlers Reich Marshall.

"In war, truth is the first casualty." -Aeschylus

"Force always attracts men of low morality." -Albert Einstein

"A state of war only serves as an excuse for domestic tyranny."-Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

"Because I do it with one small ship, I am called a terrorist. You do it with a whole fleet and are called an emperor."- A pirate, from St. Augustine's City of God

"In this war  as in others  I am less interested in honoring the dead than in preventing the dead." - Butler Shaffer

"Setting a good example is a far better way to spread ideals than through force of arms." - Ron Paul

"War is never economically beneficial except for those in position to profit from war expenditures." - Ron Paul

"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised "for the good of its victims" may be the most oppressive." C.S. Lewis

"Education is a better safeguard of liberty than a standing army."- Edward Everett

"After stealing your money, the highway robber is too much of a gentlemen to follow you around and say he is protecting you!" - Lysander Spooner comparing the government to a highway robber

"The means of defense against foreign danger historically have become the instruments of tyranny at home." -James Madison

"It does not require a majority to prevail, but rather an irate, tireless minority keen to set brush fires in people's minds." -Samuel Adams

"We have no constitutional authority to police the world or involve ourselves in nation building, in making the world safe for democracy. Our founders advised against it and the early presidents followed that advice. If we believe strongly in our ideals, the best way to spread them is to set a good example so that others will voluntarily emulate us. Force will not work. Besides, we do not have the money." - Ron Paul

"Peace, commerce and honest friendship with all nations; entangling alliances with none." - Thomas Jefferson

"Our government's foreign policy has put the American people in greater danger and made us more vulnerable to attack than we otherwise would have been." - Ron Paul

"The cost in terms of liberties lost and the unnecessary exposure to terrorism are difficult to determine, but in time it will become apparent to all of us that foreign interventionism is of no benefit to American citizens, but is instead a threat to our liberties." -Ron Paul


"The only thing that can hold together the very loose coalition that Osama Bin Laden has assembled is a common Muslim hatred for the impact of US foreign policy. They all agree they hate US foreign policy, to the degree we change that policy in the interest of the USA, they become more and more focused on their local problems." -Michael F. Scheuer CIA Chief of the Bin Laden Unit


"Anybody who knows anything about whats been going on for the last ten years would realize that cause and effect are operating here. Essentially, Al-Qaeda has an agenda which very specifically says what its grievances are. The grievances are basically that we are over there. The simple fact is that there are consequences for our presence in the middle east. If we want to seriously address the terrorism problem, we have to be serious about that issue." -Michael F. Scheuer CIA Chief of the Bin Laden Unit

"The beginning of wisdom is to call things by their proper names." Chinese proverb

"In two weeks, the sheeplike masses of any country can be worked up by the newspapers into such a state of excited fury, that men are prepared to put on uniforms and kill and be killed, for the sake of the sordid ends of a few interested parties." -Albert Einstein

"If by defending your values you abandon them in the process and adopt the evil means of your foe then what in fact are you defending?"- Dale Graham

"No problem can be solved from the same level of consciousness that created it." - Albert Einstein

"All murderers are punished unless they kill in large numbers and to the sound of trumpets." -Voltaire 

"Anyone who has the power to make you believe absurdities has the power to make you commit injustices."- Voltaire

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free." -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

"men are so foolish that they take care to avoid what mischiefs may be done to them by polecats or foxes, but are content, nay, think it safety, to be devoured by lions." - John Locke

"Whoever controls the image and information of the past determines what and how future generations will think; whoever controls the information and images of the present determines how those same people will view the past."- George Orwell, 1984

"If one rejects laissez faire on account of mans fallibility and moral weakness, one must for the same reason also reject every kind of government action." - Ludwig von Mises

When governments had to fund their own wars without a paper money machine to rely upon, they economized on resources. They found diplomatic solutions to prevent war, and after they started a war they ended it as soon as possible.- Ron Paul

"For in much wisdom is much vexation, and he who increases knowledge increases sorrow." - Ecclesiastes 1:18

‎"As the deficits grow, so does the power of the state. Correspondingly, individual freedom is diminished." - Ron Paul

"A man is no less a slave because he is allowed to choose a new master once in a term of years."- Lysander Spooner

"Just tell me where in the world you find these angels who are going to organize society for us." -Milton Friedman

"Inflation is taxation without legislation." -Milton Friedman

Government is good at one thing: It knows how to break your legs, hand you a crutch, and say, See, if it werent for the government, you wouldnt be able to walk."- Harry Browne

"Freedom is not a gift bestowed upon us by other men, but a right that belongs to us by the laws of God and nature." - Benjamin Franklin

"Make yourselves sheep and the wolves will eat you." - Benjamin Franklin

"Nobody made a greater mistake than he who did nothing because he could only do a little." - Edmund Burke

"Truth resides in every human heart, and one has to search for it there, and to be guided by truth as one sees it. But no one has a right to coerce others to act according to his own view of truth." - Mahatma Gandhi

"Perhaps the fact that we have seen millions voting themselves into complete dependence on a tyrant has made our generation understand that to choose one's government is not necessarily to secure freedom." - Friedrich von Hayek

"I am certain that nothing has done so much to destroy the juridical safeguards of individual freedom as the striving after this mirage of social justice." - Friedrich von Hayek

"There are a thousand hacking at the branches of evil to one who is striking at the root." -Henry David Thoreau

"In the beginning of a change the patriot is a scarce man and brave, and hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds, the timid join him for then it costs nothing to be a patriot." - Mark Twain

"while men usually recognize criminal acts when they are committed by an individual in the name of his own interest, they often fail to recognize the very same acts for what they are when they are committed by some large gang in the name of "social justice" or the "common good".- Jarret B. Wollstein

"How does something immoral, when done privately, become moral when it is done collectively? - Walter Williams

"Since no individual acting separately can lawfully use force to destroy the rights of others, does it not logically follow that the same principle also applies to the common force that is nothing more than the organized combination of the individual forces?"- Frederic Bastiat

"Justice will not be served until those who are unaffected are as outraged as those who are." - Benjamin Franklin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Perhaps the fact that we have seen millions voting themselves into  complete dependence on a tyrant has made our generation understand that  to choose one's government is not necessarily to secure freedom." -  Friedrich von Hayek

That one is AWESOME.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Wesker, that was a really great post, thank you!!!

Here's a good Spooner quote about the whole "we the people" concept.

"Our constitutions purport to be established by 'the people,' and, in theory, 'all the people' consent to such government as the constitutions authorize. But this consent of 'the people' exists only in theory. It has no existence in fact. Government is in reality established by the few; and these few assume the consent of all the rest, without any such consent being actually given." - Lysander Spooner

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Armies  will only be diminished and abolished when people cease to trust governments."-Tolstoy

----------


## ClayTrainor

For the Lol's... 

"The money has to go to the federal government because the federal government will spend that money better than the private sector will spend it." - Hillary Clinton

----------


## phill4paul

> For the Lol's... 
> 
> "The money has to go to the federal government because the federal government will spend that money better than the private sector will spend it." - Hillary Clinton


  I don't know whether to laugh or to cry.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Democracy is the theory that the common people know what they want, and deserve to get it good and hard. *H. L*. *Mencken

*A judge is a law student who marks his own examination papers. *H. L. Mencken*
A celebrity is one who is known to many persons he is glad he doesn't know. *H. L. Mencken
*Any man who afflicts the human race with ideas must be prepared to see them misunderstood.
*H. L. Mencken
*Conscience is a mother-in-law whose visit never ends.*
H. L. Mencken*
Every decent man is ashamed of the government he lives under. *H. L. Mencken
*Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats.*
H. L. Mencken*
It is even harder for the average ape to believe that he has descended from man.*H. L. Mencken*

It  is inaccurate to say that I hate everything. I am strongly in favor of  common sense, common honesty, and common decency. This makes me forever  ineligible for public office. *H. L. Mencken

*Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public.*H. L. Mencken*

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I don't know whether to laugh or to cry.


Laugh til you cry? 

It sent an odd shiver down my spine when I first read it, lol.  Here's my favorite Bastiat quotes to make up for that.

When goods do not cross borders, soldiers will. - Bastiat

The state is the great fictitious entity by which everyone seeks to live at the expense of everyone else. - Bastiat

----------


## ClayTrainor

"Americans will probably remain willfully ignorant of the big red, white﻿ and blue dick that’s being jammed up their $#@!s everyday." - George Carlin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Humankind cannot stand very much reality. *T. S. Eliot
*Whatever  you think, be sure it is what you think; whatever you want, be sure  that is what you want; whatever you feel, be sure that is what you feel. *T. S. Eliot*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> “When goods do not cross borders, soldiers will.” - Bastiat


I dispute this quote, vigorously.

The history of military interventionism has almost *always* been to pave the way for some internationalist money making scheme.

It seems to me, and history indicates, that goods are *forced* across, (or resources absconded with) at the barrel of a soldier's gun, not the other way around.




> I believe in adequate defense at the coastline and nothing else. If a nation comes over here to fight, then we'll fight. The trouble with America is that when the dollar only earns 6 percent over here, then it gets restless and goes overseas to get 100 percent. Then the flag follows the dollar and the soldiers follow the flag.
> 
> I helped make Mexico, especially Tampico, safe for American oil interests in 1914. I helped make Haiti and Cuba a decent place for the National City Bank boys to collect revenues in. I helped in the raping of half a dozen Central American republics for the benefits of Wall Street. The record of racketeering is long. I helped purify Nicaragua for the international banking house of Brown Brothers in 1909-1912 (where have I heard that name before?). I brought light to the Dominican Republic for American sugar interests in 1916. In China I helped to see to it that Standard Oil went its way unmolested. 
> 
> Major General Smedley Darlington Butler - USMC Ret. 1933

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"A president provides leadership, but I don't know what that means.   There was always a lot of talk about leadership in the Boy Scouts.  So  maybe the president is the first person in the nation to learn how to  tie 25 different knots and the last person to admit he'd rather be  necking with girls than building an Indian wigwam." -P.J. O'Rourke

----------


## Dan710

"I have certain rules I live by. My first rule: I don't believe anything the government tells me." - George Carlin

"The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who look on and do nothing." - Albert Einstein

"Question everything. Curiosity exists for a reason." - Albert Einstein

"I have never let my schooling interfere﻿ with my education." - Mark Twain

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Anyway, no drug, not even alcohol, causes the  fundamental ills of society. If we're looking for the source of our  troubles, we shouldn't test people for drugs, we should test them for  stupidity, ignorance, greed and love of power. 
P. J. O'Rourke

Earnestness is stupidity sent to college. 
P. J. O'Rourke 

Feeling good about government is like looking on the  bright side of any catastrophe. When you quit looking on the bright  side, the catastrophe is still there. 
P. J. O'Rourke

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Anyway, no drug, not even alcohol, causes the  fundamental ills of society. If we're looking for the source of our  troubles, we shouldn't test people for drugs, we should test them for  stupidity, ignorance, greed and love of power. 
> P. J. O'Rourke
> 
> Earnestness is stupidity sent to college. 
> P. J. O'Rourke 
> 
> Feeling good about government is like looking on the  bright side of any catastrophe. When you quit looking on the bright  side, the catastrophe is still there. 
> P. J. O'Rourke


Giving money and power to government is like giving whiskey and car keys to teenage boys. P.J. O'Rourke.

----------


## oyarde

> For the Lol's... 
> 
> "The money has to go to the federal government because the federal government will spend that money better than the private sector will spend it." - Hillary Clinton


It rates right the with Pelosi saying pass the bill , then find out what is in it . Enemies of America is what they are .

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Ideology, politics and journalism, which luxuriate in failure, are impotent in the face of hope and joy. 
P. J. O'Rourke 

If government were a product, selling it would be illegal. 
P. J. O'Rourke

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"With the same indignation ought you, my fellow citizens, to reject the advice of those political quacks, who under pretence of healing the disorders of our present government, would urge you rashly to gulp down a constitution, which in its present form, unaltered and unamended, would be as certain death to your liberty, as arsenic could be to your bodies." -Luther Martin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"By the power to lay and collect imposts Congress may impose duties on  any or every article of commerce imported into these states to what  amount they please. By the power to lay excises, a power very odious in  its nature, since it authorizes officers to examine into your private  concerns, the Congress may impose duties on every article of use or  consumption: On the food that we eat, on the liquors we drink, on the  clothes that we wear, the glass which enlighten our houses, or the  hearths necessary for our warmth and comfort. By the power to lay and  collect taxes, they may proceed to direct taxation on every individual  either by a capitation tax on their heads or an assessment on their  property. By this part of the section, therefore, the government has a  power to tax to what amount they choose and thus to sluice the people at  every vein as long as they have a drop of blood left."-Luther Martin

"We now have so many regulations that everyone is guilty of some violation." -Luther Martin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Can any of you seriously say the Bill of Rights could get through Congress today?  It wouldn't even get out of committee." F. Lee Bailey

----------


## ClayTrainor

My favorite Rothbard Quote...

"The great non sequitur committed by defenders of the State, including classical Aristotelian and Thomist philosophers, is to leap from the necessity of society to the necessity of the State." - Murray Rothbard

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> My favorite Rothbard Quote...
> 
> "The great non sequitur committed by defenders of the State, including classical Aristotelian and Thomist philosophers, is to leap from the necessity of society to the necessity of the State." - Murray Rothbard


Ah, yes!  That's one of my fave Murry quotes as well.  Thanx.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

In politics, nothing happens by accident. If it happens, you can bet it was planned that way. -Franklin Delano Roosevelt (RPFers would do well to memorize this one)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Bull$#@! is the glue that holds us together as Americans". -George Carlin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

_There is                ...no human right, natural or Constitutional, that we have not seen                nullified by the United States Government._ 
_Of all the                crimes that are committed for gain or revenge, there is not one                that we have not seen it commit  murder, mayhem, arson, robbery,                fraud, criminal collusion and connivance._
~ Albert Jay                Nock, _Our                Enemy, the State_

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect"   -   Mark Twain

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hey Bernanke....

*"The Lord detests differing weights, and dishonest scales do not please him."*

*Proverbs*



Hey social program lovin' "war haters"...

*"Government is the Entertainment Division of the military-industrial complex."* 

*Frank Zappa*



Hey _party_ voters...

*"As a dog returns to its vomit, so a fool repeats his folly."* 

*Proverbs*





Bunkloco

----------


## libertythor

"Would it insult the retards to call them politicians?"

Vin Suprynowicz

----------


## ClayTrainor

Judge Napolitano at his best!

NAPOLITANO: I believe that all taxation is theft. Because you have the right to the product of your own labor. If the government can take the fruits of your labor against your will, it can take anything.

STOSSEL: So, we have a voluntary tax system? (Later) No Taxes?

NAPOLITANO: No Taxes!... Who says we have to have an Army and a Navy. And who says it has to be paid for by taxes?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

_The political                process…a mere battle of rival rogues. But the mob remains quite                free to decide between them._
~                H.L. Mencken _Notes                On Democracy_ (1926)

----------


## Wesker1982

> He who joyfully marches to music in rank and file has already earned my contempt. He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would fully suffice. This disgrace to civilization should be done away with at once. Heroism at command, senseless brutality, and all the loathsome nonsense that goes by the name of patriotism, how violently I hate all this, how despicable and ignoble war is; I would rather be torn to shreds than be part of so base an action! It is my conviction that killing under the cloak of war is nothing but an act of murder. - *Albert Einstein*





> The State represents violence in a concentrated and organized form. The individual has a soul, but as the State is a soulless machine, it can never be weaned from violence to which it owes its very existence.- *Gandhi*





> The state evil is not the cause but the effect of social evil, just as the sea-waves are the effect not the cause of the storm. The only way of curing the disease is by removing the cause itself.-*Gandhi*

----------


## Todd

It is t he emergence of mass media which makes possible the use of propaganda techniques on a societal scale. The orchestration of press, radio and television to create a continuous, lasting and total environment renders the influence of propaganda virtually unnoticed precisely because it creates a constant environment. Mass media provides the essential link between the individual and the demands of the technological society  -  Jacques Ellul

Television may countermand the warning we once received about the fallacy of the Ad hominem argument.  We now banish those who tell us the news when we do not care for the face of the teller.  Televison provides a new definition of truth.  Credibility is no longer the ultimate test of truth of a proposition, but now the impression of sincerity, authenticity, vulnerability or attractiveness.  - Neal Postman

We now live in two societies: One, the minority, functions in a print-based, literate world, that can cope with complexity and can separate illusion from truth. The other, a growing majority, is retreating from a reality-based world into one of false certainty and magic. In this other society, serious film and theater, as well as newspapers and books, are being pushed to the margin - Chris Hedges

War has all the characteristics of socialism most conservatives hate: Centralized power, state planning, false rationalism, restricted liberties, foolish optimism about intended results, and blindness to unintended secondary results -  Joe Sobran

Every man who puts money into the hands of a government(so called), puts into its hands a sword which will be used against him, to extort more money from him, and also to keep him in subjection to its arbitrary will  -  Lysander Spooner

The welfare of humanity is always the alibi of tyrants - Albert Camus 

Where ignorance is bliss, 'tis folly to be wise  - Thomas Gray

All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed, second it is violently opposed, and third, it is accepted as self-evident - Arthur Schopenhauer

Peoples, once accustomed to masters, are not in a condition to do without them. If they attempt to shake off the yoke, they estrange themselves even more from freedom.  By mistaking for it an unbridled license to which it is diametrically opposed, they nearly always manage, by their revolutions, to hand themselves over to seducers, who only make their chains heavier than before  - Jean Jacques Rousseau

A media system wants ostensible diversity that conceals an actual uniformity  - Joseph Goebbels

An error doesn't become a mistake until you refuse to correct it  -  John F. Kennedy

Extremism in the defense of Liberty is no vice, and moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue - Barry Goldwater

Over grown military establishments are under any form of government inauspicious to liberty, and are to be regarded as particularly hostile to republican liberty - George Washington 

When government turns bad, the best people ultimately become criminals. The people don't change; the laws do. Initiative, dissent, individual pleasures and exercise of one's basic rights become "crimes" - Claire Wolfe

Preventive war was an invention of Hitler. Frankly, I would not even listen to anyone seriously that came and talked about such a thing - Dwight D. Eisenhower

All activism or modern political debate consists of is baiting, tricking, or capturing your political opponents doing or saying something outside the mainstream. Then you use manufactured moral outrage to limit his or her access to the public - Kevin DeAnna

If I have seen farther than others, it is because I was standing on the shoulder of giants - Isaac Newton

There is no surer way to infect mankind with hatred  brute, blind, virulent hatred  than by splitting it into ethnic groups or tribes. - Ayn Rand

One of the greatest delusions in the world is the hope that the evils in this world are to be cured by legislation - Thomas Brackett Reed

Reform cannot be achieved by a well-intentioned leader who recruits his followers from the very people whose moral confusion is the cause of the disorder - Socrates (Why Obama won) 

If you want to tell people the truth, make them laugh, otherwise they'll kill you - Oscar Wilde 

Many politicians of our time are in the habit of laying it down as a self-evident proposition, that no people ought to be free till they are fit to use their freedom. The maxim is worthy of the fool in the old story, who resolved not to go into the water till he had learned to swim. If men are to wait for liberty till they become wise and good in slavery they may indeed wait forever ~ Thomas Babington Macaulay 

Whenever the private sector introduces an innovation that makes the poor better off than they would have been without it, or that offers benefits or terms that no one else is prepared to offer them, someone-in the name of helping the poor-will call for curbing or abolishing it.  - Thomas Woods

Freedom granted only when it is known beforehand that its effects will be beneficial is not freedom - Friedrich Hayek

It is not a dream of motor cars and high wages merely, but a dream of social order, in which each man and each woman shall be able to attain to the fullest stature of which they are innately capable, and be recognized by others for what they are, regardless of the fortuitous circumstances of birth or position - James Truslow  author of the often sited phrase "the American Dream"

Any institution that is not libertarian and classically liberal will, over time, become collectivist and statist. -  John O'Sullivan's First Law

Christianity and Western Civilization are unimaginable apart from one another.  All culture arises out of religion. When religious faith decays, culture must decline, though often seeming to flourish for a space after the religion which has nourished it has sunk into disbelief.  - Russell Kirk

All generalizations are false, including this one  - Mark Twain

The more things are forbidden, the more popular they become - Mark Twain 

Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect - Mark Twain

The problems we face today cannot be solved by the minds that created them - Albert Einstein 

I would rather be exposed to the inconveniences attending too much liberty than to those attending too small a degree of it  - Thomas Jefferson

A nation that thinks it can be ignorant and free thinks what never was and never will be - Thomas Jefferson

Be careful when you fight the monsters, lest you become one -  Friedrich Nietzsche 

The visionary lies to himself, the liar only to others -  Friedrich Nietzsche

The surest way to corrupt a youth is to instruct him to hold in higher esteem those who think alike than those who think differently -  Friedrich Nietzsche

What difference does it make to the dead, the orphans and the homeless, whether the mad destruction is wrought under the name of totalitarianism or the holy name of liberty or democracy? -  Mahatma Gandhi

The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation. -  Henry David Thoreau

There are a thousand hacking at the branches of evil to one who is striking at the root. - Henry David Thoreau

I am not young enough to know everything. - Oscar Wilde

I don't want to achieve immortality through my work.  I want to achieve it through not dying. - Woody Allen

Abortion is advocated only by persons who have themselves been born. - Ronald Reagan 

History teaches that wars begin when governments believe the price of aggression is cheap.  - Ronald Reagan

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. - Abraham Lincoln 

To be ignorant of what occurred before you were born is to remain always a child. -  Cicero

The less justified a man is in claiming excellence for his own self, the more ready he is to claim all excellence for his nation, his religion, his race or his holy cause -  Eric Hoffer 

A man is likely to mind his own business when it is worth minding. When it is not, he takes his mind off his own meaningless affairs by minding other people's business - Eric Hoffer 

Nothing is more disruptive to peace within a state of nature than vainglory - Thomas Hobbes

Democracy is the worship of Jackals by Jackasses - H.L. Mencken

Boobus Americanus - ignorant, self-righteous, and overly credulous American middle class - H L Mencken
The men the American people admire most extravagantly are the most daring liars; the men they detest most violently are those who try to tell them the truth.~ H.L. Mencken

The urge to save humanity is almost always a false front for the urge to rule  - H.L. Mencken

None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe that they are free.  - Göthe

As a usenet political discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Reductio ad Hitlerum (aka - "Hitler") approaches one  -  Mike Godwin - Godwin's Law 

America does not go abroad in search of monsters to destroy  - John Quincy Adams

Always vote for principle, though you may vote alone, and you may cherish the sweetest reflection that your vote is never lost - John Quincy Adams 

If Tyranny and Oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise of fighting a foreign enemy. - James Madison


A standing army is one of the greatest mischief that can possibly happen - James Madison 

Our Rights are not given to us by government, we have been endowed with them since our creation by the very Laws of Nature, and as such they can not be repealed by any force on earth  - John Adams

The true patriot is motivated by a sense of responsibility and out of self-interest for himself, his family, and the future of his country to resist government abuse of power. He rejects the notion that patriotism means obedience to the state. - Ron Paul

Racism is simply an ugly form of collectivism, the mindset that views humans strictly as members of groups rather than individuals. Racists believe that all individuals who share superficial physical characteristics are alike: as collectivists, racists think only in terms of groups. By encouraging Americans to adopt a group mentality, the advocates of so-called "diversity" actually perpetuate racism. Their obsession with racial group identity is inherently racist - Ron Paul

This is the real reason the collectivist Left hates religion: Churches as institutions compete with the state for the peoples allegiance, and many devout people put their faith in God before their faith in the state. Knowing this, the secularists wage an ongoing war against religion, chipping away bit by bit at our nations Christian heritage  -  Lew Rockwell

Those streamlined men who think in slogans and talk in bullets - George Orwell

All the war-propaganda, all the screaming and lies and hatred, comes invariably from people who are not fighting.  - George Orwell

People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf -  George Orwell 

I am not interested in pacifism as a moral phenomenon. If Mr Savage and others imagine that one can somehow overcome the German army by lying on ones back, let them go on imagining it -  George Orwell

Government is a disease masquerading as its own cure. - Robert LeFevre

A long habit of not thinking a thing wrong, gives it a superficial appearance of being right, and raises at first a formidable outcry in defense of custom  - Thomas Paine

The only difference between the Republicans and the Democrats today is that the Democrats want to tax and spend, and the Republicans want to borrow and spend, but both of them want to spend. They spend like drunken sailors, except that's an insult to sailors because at least sailors are spending their own money - Chuck Baldwin

All that is required for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing - Edmund Burke

The people never give up their liberties, but under some delusion -  Edmund Burke

He who knows when he can fight and when he cannot, will be victorious - Sun Tzu 

The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting - Sun Tzu 

Victorious warriors win first and then go to war, while defeated warriors go to war first and then seek to win - Sun Tzu 

There is no instance of a nation benefitting from prolonged warfare - Sun Tzu 

All Warfare is Deception... There has never been a protracted war from which a country has benefited - Sun Tzu

All men, having power, ought to be mistrusted.  - James Madison

Curious, how often you humans manage to obtain that which you do not want.- Mr. Spock

Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice. And moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue. - Barry Goldwater

The inability to listen is a form of arrogance. It means either you think you already know it all, or you just don't care.- Lee Iacocca

Women should be obscene and not heard. - Groucho Marx 

The things that matter in this country have been reduced in choice..... there are two political parties, there are a handful of insurance companies, six or seven information sources, BUT IF YOU WANT A BAGEL there are 23 flavors - George Carlin

I have solved this political dilemma in a very direct way: I don't vote. On Election Day, I stay home. I firmly believe that if you vote, you have no right to complain. Now, some people like to twist that around. They say, 'If you don't vote, you have no right to complain,' but where's the logic in that? If you vote, and you elect dishonest, incompetent politicians, and they get into office and screw everything up, you are responsible for what they have done. You voted them in. You caused the problem. You have no right to complain. I, on the other hand, who did not vote -- who did not even leave the house on Election Day -- am in no way responsible for what these politicians have done and have every right to complain about the mess that you created - George Carlin

Everybody complains about politicians. Everybody says they suck. Well, where do people think these politicians come from? They don't fall out of the sky. They don't pass through a membrane from another reality. They come from American parents and American families, American homes, American schools, American churches, American businesses and American universities, and they are elected by American citizens. This is the best we can do folks. This is what we have to offer. It's what our system produces: Garbage in, garbage out. If you have selfish, ignorant citizens, you're going to get selfish, ignorant leaders. Term limits ain't going to do any good; you're just going to end up with a brand new bunch of selfish, ignorant Americans. So, maybe, maybe, maybe, it's not the politicians who suck. Maybe something else sucks around here... like, the public - George Carlin

It's never 'just a game' when you're winning. - George Carlin


It is difficult to free fools from the chains they revere - Voltaire 

Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities. -Voltaire

History is fables agreed upon.  -Voltaire 

To announce that there must be no criticism of the president, or that we are to stand by the president right or wrong, is not only unpatriotic and servile, but it is morally treasonable to the American public. - Teddy Roosevelt

A fanatic is one who can't change his mind and won't change the subject. -  Winston Churchill 

However beautiful the strategy, you should occasionally look at the results.  - Winston Churchill 

The best argument against democracy is a five minute conversation with the average voter. -  Winston Churchill 


Aim at heaven and you will get earth thrown in. Aim at earth and you get neither  C. S. Lewis 

Education without values, as useful as it is, seems rather to make man a more clever devil. C. S. Lewis

There are two kinds of people: those who say to God, "Thy will be done," and those to whom God says, "All right, then, have it your way. -  C. S. Lewis 

A man can no more diminish God's glory by refusing to worship Him than a lunatic can put out the sun by scribbling the word, 'darkness' on the walls of his cell. C. S. Lewis 

Gun Control: The theory that a woman found dead in an alley, raped and strangled with her panty hose, is somehow morally superior to a woman explaining to police how her attacker got that fatal bullet wound   -   Unknown 


If the natural tendencies of mankind are so bad that it is not safe to permit people to be free, how is it that the tendencies of these organizers are always good? Do not the legislators and their appointed agents also belong to the human race? Or do they believe that they themselves are made of a finer clay than the rest of mankind?" -  Frédéric Bastiat  

The socialists declare that the state owes subsistence, well-being, and education to all its citizens; it should be generous, charitable, involved in everything, devoted to everybody; ...that it should intervene directly to relieve all suffering, satisfy and anticipate all wants, furnish capital to all enterprises, enlightenment to all minds, balm for all wounds, asylums for all the unfortunate, and even aid to the point of shedding French blood, for all oppressed people on the face of the earth.
Who would not like to see all these benefits flow forth upon the world from the law, as from an inexhaustible source? ...But is it possible? ...Whence does [the state] draw those resources that it is urged to dispense by way of benefits to individuals? Is it not from the individuals themselves? How, then, can these resources be increased by passing through the hands of a parasitical and voracious intermediary? -  Frédéric Bastiat

Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. The slogan 'press on' has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race. ~ Calvin Coolidge

Gun Control: The theory that a woman found dead in an alley, raped and strangled with her panty hose,  is somehow morally 
superior to a  woman explaining to police how her attacker got that fatal bullet wound - Unknown 

What is Bull$#@!?: "it consists in a lack of concern for the difference between truth and falsity. The motivation of the bullshitter is not to say things that are true or even to say things that are false, but in serving some other purpose. And the question of what he says is true or false is really irrelevant to his pursuit of that ambition. The bullshitter is not necessarily a liar, what he says may very well be true; and he may not think that it's false. - Harry G. Frankfurt, Professor of Philosophy Emeritus at Princeton University

----------


## heavenlyboy34

epic quotable quotes, Todd ^^

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"You cannot kill an idea whose time has come." Victor Hugo.

----------


## DamianTV

Somewhere in the world a woman is giving birth to a child every ten seconds.  This woman must be located and stopped at all costs!

/attempt_at_funny

----------


## Wesker1982

> "In a profound sense, no social system, whether anarchist or statist, can work at all unless most people are "good" in the sense that they are not all hell-bent upon assaulting and robbing their neighbors. If everyone were so disposed, no amount of protection, whether state or private, could succeed in staving off chaos."- *Murray Rothbard*





> "No one has the right to coerce anyone not himself directly engaged in an overt act of aggression against rights. Any loosening of this criterion, to included coercion against remote “risks,” is to sanction impermissible aggression against the rights of others. Any loosening of this criterion, furthermore, is a passport to unlimited despotism." -*Murray Rothbard*





> "People who would ordinarily consider it a great evil to deprive individuals of their rights or oppress politically powerless minority groups will respond with patriotic fervor when these same actions are described as upholding the rule of law."-*John Hasnas*, *myth of the rule of law*





> "War prosperity is like the prosperity that an earthquake or a plague brings. The earthquake means good business for construction workers, and cholera improves the business of physicians, pharmacists, and undertakers; but no one has for that reason yet sought to celebrate earthquakes and cholera as stimulators of the productive forces in the general interest."- *Ludwig von Mises*





> "Suppose it be "the best government on earth", does that prove its own goodness, or only the badness of all other governments?"- *Lysander Spooner*





> "It is true that state apologists maintain that taxation is "really" voluntary; one simple but instructive refutation of this claim is to ponder what would happen if the government were to abolish taxation, and to confine itself to simple requests for voluntary contributions. Does anyone really believe that anything comparable to the current vast revenues of the state would continue to pour into its coffers?"- *Murray N. Rothbard*





> "Truth resides in every human heart, and one has to search for it there, and to be guided by truth as one sees it. But no one has a right to coerce others to act according to his own view of truth." - *Mahatma Gandhi*





> "At the end of a century that has seen the evils of communism, nazism and other modern tyrannies, the impulse to centralize power remains amazingly persistent." - *Joseph Sobran*





> "Doubtless the most miserable of men, under the most oppressive government in the world, if allowed the ballot, would use it, if they could see any chance of thereby meliorating their condition. But it would not, therefore, be a legitimate inference that the government itself, that crushes them, was one which they had voluntarily set up, or even consented to." - *Lysander Spooner*





> "I submit that the risks of state tyranny are far greater than the risks of worrying about one or two unreliable procedures of competing defense agencies."- *Murray Rothbard*





> "In contrast to all other thinkers, left, right, or in-between, the libertarian refuses to give the state the moral sanction to commit actions that almost everyone agrees would be immoral, illegal, and criminal if committed by any person or group in society. The libertarian, in short, insists on applying the general moral law to everyone, and makes no special exemptions for any person or group."- *Murray N. Rothbard*





> "A thief who presumed to justify his theft by saying that he was really helping his victims by his spending, thus giving retail trade a needed boost, would be hooted down without delay. But when this same theory is clothed in keynesian mathematical equations and impressive references to the "multiplier effect," it carries far more conviction with a bamboozled public." - *Murray Rothbard*





> "The idea of a strictly limited constitutional state was a noble expiriment that failed, even under the most favorable and propitious circumstances. It failed then, why should a similar expiriment far any better now? No, it is the conservative laissez-fairist, the man who puts all the guns and all the decision-making power into the hands of the central government and then says, "limit yourself"; it is he who is truly the impractical utopian." -*Murray Rothbard*





> "Justifying conscription to promote the cause of liberty is one of the most bizarre notions ever conceived by man! Forced servitude, with the risk of death and serious injury as a price to live free, makes no sense." -*Ron Paul*





> "Democracy is the illusion that my wife and I, combined, have twice the political influence of David Rockefeller." - *Butler Shaffer*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

That ^^ is epic, Wesker. 

"The liberties of a people never were, nor ever will be, secure, when the transactions of their rulers may be concealed from them." – Patrick Henry

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Somewhere in the world a woman is giving birth to a child every ten seconds.  This woman must be located and stopped at all costs!
> 
> /attempt_at_funny


well, I chuckled.

----------


## JasonC

"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it's time to pause and reflect."
     -Mark Twain

----------


## DamianTV

The Deadliest Form of Violence is Poverty - Zeitgeist

(Edit: I think Ghandi may have actually said that)

----------


## DamianTV

Link to Danke's "Quotations - On banking, money, freedom and liberty" Thread

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...om-and-liberty

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Our friends in Moscow call it ‘dezinformatsiya'. Our enemies in America call it ‘active measures,’ and I, dear friends, call it ‘my favorite pastime'".
-Rolf Wagenbreth, director of disinformation operations with Directorate X

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Hamilton's financial system had two objects. 1st as a puzzle, to exclude popular understanding & inquiry. 2ndly, _as a machine for the corruption of the legislature_" (emphasis added). 

"(Hamilton) avowed the opinion that man could be governed by one of two motives  only, force or interest: force he observed, in this country, was out of  the question; and the interests therefore  of the members [of Congress] must be laid hold of, to keep the  legislature in unison with the executive. And with grief and shame it  must be acknowledged that his machine was not without effect. Some  members [of Congress] were found sordid enough to bend their duty to  their interests, and to look after personal, rather than public good."

"Hamilton was not only a monarchist, but for a monarchy bottomed on corruption"

(Hamilton was) "so bewitched & perverted by the British example as to be under thoro' conviction that corruption was  essential to the government of a nation"
-Thomas Jefferson

----------


## heavenlyboy34

We have the right as individuals to give away as much  of our own money as we please in charity; but as members of Congress we  have no right to appropriate a dollar of the public money. 
Davy Crockett 

We must not permit our respect for the dead or our  sympathy for the living to lead us into an act of injustice to the  balance of the living. 
Davy Crockett 

You may all go to Hell, and I will go to Texas. 
Davy Crockett

R.I.P., Col. Crockett.

----------


## Wesker1982

> "Any man who subordinates his will to that of the State surrenders his liberty and thus becomes a slave."-*Gandhi*





> "The ideally non-violent State will be an ordered anarchy. That State will be the best governed which is governed the least."-*Gandhi*





> "No society can possibly be built upon a denial of individual freedom. It is contrary to the very nature of man. Just as a man will not grow horns or a tail, so will he not exist as man if he has no mind of his own. In reality even those who do not believe in the liberty of the individual believe in their own."-*Gandhi*





> "It is strangely absurd to suppose that a million human beings collected together are not under the same moral laws which bind each of them separately." - *Thomas Jefferson*





> "Evil never feels safe unless it wears the mask of divinity." -*Walter Wink*





> "The politician attempts to remedy the evil by increasing the very thing that caused the evil in the first place: legal plunder."  *Frédéric Bastiat*





> "Democracy is a pathetic belief in the collective wisdom of individual ignorance." *H.L. Mencken*





> ‎"I know but one code of morality for men, whether acting singly or collectively. He who says I will be a rogue when I act in company with a hundred others, but an honest man when I act alone, will be believed in the former assertion but not in the latter."- *Thomas Jefferson*





> "Racism is simply an ugly form of collectivism, the mindset that views humans strictly as members of groups rather that individuals... By encouraging Americans to adopt a group mentality, the advocates of so called 'diversity' actually perpetuate racism. Their obsession with racial group identity is inherently racist... We should understand that racism will endure until we stop thinking in terms of groups and begin thinking in terms of individual liberty." - *Dr. Ron Paul*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

*The  late Sudha Shenoy, who taught in Australia, once told me that her  adopted country was “freer than the US.” Why, I asked. “Because  Australia never had a civil war, and so we still have states rights.”  She added: “Jefferson was correct about competitive sovereignty helping  to preserve liberty.”*

-Lew Rockwell

----------


## ClayTrainor

Some notable quotes on the NAP.

_"It shall be legal for anyone to do anything he wants, provided only that he not initiate (or threaten) violence against the person or legitimately owned property of another."_ -* Walter Block*

_"The precondition of a civilized society is the barring of physical force from social relationships. ... In a civilized society, force may be used only in retaliation and only against those who initiate its use."_ - *Ayn Rand*

_"Rightful liberty is unobstructed action according to our will within limits drawn around us by the equal rights of others. I do not add 'within the limits of the law', because law is often but the tyrant's will, and always so when it violates the rights of the individual."_ -* Thomas Jefferson*

_"No one may threaten or commit violence ('aggress') against another man's person or property. Violence may be employed only against the man who commits such violence; that is, only defensively against the aggressive violence of another. In short, no violence may be employed against a nonaggressor. Here is the fundamental rule from which can be deduced the entire corpus of libertarian theory."_ - *Murray Rothbard*

_"All initiation of force is a violation of someone else's rights, whether initiated by an individual or the state, for the benefit of an individual or group of individuals, even if it's supposed to be for the benefit of another individual or group of individuals."_ - *Ron Paul*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Unless we put medical freedom into the Constitution, the time will come  when medicine will organize into an undercover dictatorship...To  restrict the art of healing to one class of men and deny equal  privileges to others will constitute the Bastille of medical science.  All such laws are un-American and despotic..., and have no place in a  republic...The Constitution of this Republic should make special  provisions for medical freedom as well as religious freedom." -Dr.  Benjamin Rush, signer of Declaration of Independence; member,  Continental Congress; B.S. Princeton U.

----------


## Wesker1982

double post

----------


## Wesker1982

_The reasoning employed by those who want governmental regulation contains a self-contradiction. On the one hand they assert that the American people are unalterably gullible. They must be protected because, left to their own devices, they become victims. They can be made to think, for example, that if they use a certain brand of aftershave lotion, they will end up with the girl in the ad. On the other hand, the argument assumes that the boobs are smart enough to pick political leaders capable of regulating these sirens. This is impossible._- *Walter Block*

_Suppose, for example, that this were the year 1874 and that someone predicted that eventually there would be a radio manufacturing industry. To be able to make such a forecast successfully, does he have to be challenged to state immediately how many radio manufacturers there would be a century hence, how big they would be, where they would be located, what technology and marketing techniques they would use, and so on? Obviously, such a challenge would make no sense, and in a profound sense the same is true of those who demand a precise portrayal of the pattern of protection activities on the market._- *Murray Rothbard*

----------


## Wesker1982

_The crux of the economic difference between market anarchists and market minarchists is that the minarchists -- a priori -- find a market failure in the provision of law and security. Market anarchists do not. Considering that the minarchists embrace market theory in every other area, it seems they have the burden of showing why their own principles don't apply in those excepted areas. (It is significant that the first market anarchist we know of was an economist, Gustave de Molinari.) Market anarchists have the theory, the history, and the moral philosophy. What's left?_ -*Sheldon Richman*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

An anarchist is someone who doesn't need a cop to make him behave. -Ammon Hennacy

----------


## heavenlyboy34

“The aim of totalitarian education has  never been to instill convictions but to destroy the capacity to form  any.” — Hannah Arendt
 “The purpose of Compulsory Education is to deprive the common people of their common sense.” — G.K. Chesterton

----------


## ClayTrainor

I just came across this beautiful quote by Roger Ebert, and thought it was worth posting in here.

"I believe that if, at the end of it all, according to our abilities, we have done something to make others a little happier, and something to make ourselves a little happier, that is about the best we can do. To make others less happy﻿ is a crime. To make ourselves unhappy is where all crime starts. We must try to contribute joy to the world. That is true no matter what our problems, our health, our circumstances. We must try. I didn't always know this& am happy I lived long enough to find it out" - Roger Ebert

----------


## heavenlyboy34

*"Neither a lofty degree of intelligence nor imagination nor both together go to the making          of genius.  Love, love, love, that is the soul of genius."  Attb. W.A. Mozart, 1756-1791*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Defense in the free society (including such defense services to person  and property as police protection and judicial findings) would therefore  have to be supplied by people or firms who (a) gained their revenue  voluntarily rather than by coercion and (b) did not — as the State does —  arrogate to themselves a compulsory monopoly of police or judicial  protection. Only such libertarian provision of defense service would be  consonant with a free market and a free society. Thus, defense firms  would have to be as freely competitive and as noncoercive against  noninvaders as are all other suppliers of goods and services on the free  market. Defense services, like all other services, would be marketable  and marketable only.
-Rothbard

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Be who you are, and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter,and those who matter don't mind."-- Dr. Seuss.

----------


## Wesker1982

_Slavery, protectionism, and monopoly find defenders, not only in those who profit by them, but in those who suffer by them. If you suggest a doubt as to the morality of these institutions, it is said directly---"You are a dangerous experimenter, a utopian, a theorist, a despiser of the laws; you would shake the basis upon which society rests."_- Frederic Bastiat

_Since the natural tendencies of mankind are so bad that it is not safe to allow them liberty, how comes it to pass that the tendencies of organizers are always good? Do not the legislators and their agents form a part of the human race? Do they consider that they are composed of different materials from the rest of mankind?_- Frederic Bastiat

_It is self-contradictory to contend that people cannot be trusted to make moral decisions in their daily lives but can be trusted to vote for or accept leaders who are morally wiser than they._ -Murray Rothbard

_Professor Ludwig von Mises has keenly pointed out the paradoxical position of so many progressives who insist that consumers are too ignorant or incompetent to buy products intelligently, while at the same time touting the virtues of democracy, where the same people vote for politicians whom they do not know and for policies that they hardly understand._ -Murray Rothbard

_Whether one likes it or not, it is a fact that the main issues of present-day politics are purely economic and cannot be understood without a grasp of economic theory. Only a man conversant with the main problems of economics is in a position to form an independent opinion on the problems involved._ - Ludwig von Mises

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"The middle and industrious classes of England can have no interest                  apart from the preservation of peace. The honours, the fame, the                  emoluments of war belong not to them; the battle-plain is the                  harvest-field of the aristocracy, watered by the blood of the                  people."
Richard Cobden

----------


## kah13176

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free."
-Goethe



"The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself."
-Friedrich Nietzsche



"Flags are bits of colored cloth that governments use first to shrink-wrap peoples minds and then as ceremonial shrouds to bury the dead."
-Ayn Rand


"During times of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act." 
- George Orwell



"No nation can preserve its freedom in the midst of continual war."
-James Madison



"It is the duty of every patriot to protect his country from its government."
-Thomas Paine



"A nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves."
-Edward R. Murrow



"Never, since WWII, have our soldiers fought for our freedom or any other noble cause. Rather, they are mercilessly slaughtered as they carry out the perverted military-industrial agendas of elitist politicians. Modern war is not glorious; it is murder."
-Me



"I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them." 
-Thomas Jefferson 



“A compulsory draft is far more typical of totalitarian nations than of democratic nations. The theory behind it leads directly to totalitarianism. it is absolutely opposed to the principles of individual liberty which have always been considered a part of American democracy.” 
-Robert A. Taft



"Don't steal; the government hates competition."
-Ron Paul



"Whatever presents itself for you to do, do it with all your might"
-Ecclesiastes 9:10



"Stand for what you believe, even if you stand alone."
-John Quincy Adams



"Patriots always talk of dying for their country and never of killing for it."
-Bertrand Russell



"No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible."
-Voltaire 



"Having enemies is good. It means you've stood up for something sometime in your life."
-Winston Churchill




"All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent."
-Thomas Jefferson



"He who is cruel to animals becomes hard also in his dealings with men. We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals."
-Immanuel Kant



"Knowledge which is acquired under compulsion obtains no hold on the mind." 
-Plato



"Nothing is so permanent as a temporary government program."
–Milton Friedman



"I sincerely believe that banking institutions with the power to issue money are more dangerous to liberty than standing armies."
-Thomas Jefferson



"It is not enough to simply question authority. You must speak with it, too."
-Taylor Mali



"Unless a nation and its peoples' lives face peril, war is murder." 
-Mustafa Kemal Atatürk (First President of Turkey)



"War is delightful to those who have not experienced it." 
-Erasmus



"Disobedience is the true foundation of liberty. The obedient are slaves."
-Henry David Thoreau



"A 'No' uttered from the deepest conviction is better than a 'Yes' merely uttered to please, or worse, to avoid trouble."
-Mohandas Gandhi



"Be the change that you want to see in the world."
-Mohandas Gandhi



"It is not the responsibility of the government or the legal system to protect a citizen from himself."
-Justice Casey Percell



"Initially, the evils of tyranny are rarely seen but by him who resists it." 
–John Hay



"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. Those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end, for they do so with the approval of their conscience."
–C. S. Lewis



"Peace is not the absense of conflict. It is the ability to handle conflict through peaceful means."
-Ronald Reagan



"I look forward to a great future for America - a future in which our country will match its military strength with our moral restraint."
-John F. Kennedy



"America has a system that increasingly taxes work and subsidizes nonwork."
-Milton Friedman



"When goods cannot cross borders, armies will."
-Frederic Bastiat



"Underlying most arguments against the free market is a lack of belief in freedom itself."
-Milton Friedman



"Advertising has us shallow-minded people chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy $#@! we don’t need."
-Tyler Durden (Fight Club)



"Every society is structured on greed. The problem of social organization is how to set up an arrangement under which greed will do the least harm; capitalism is that kind of a system."
-Milton Friedman



"America's abundance was created not by public sacrifices to the common good, but by the productive genius of free men who pursued their own personal interests and the making of their own private fortunes. They did not starve the people to pay for America's industrialization. They gave the people better jobs, higher wages, and cheaper goods with every new machine they invented, with every scientific discovery or technological advance - and thus the whole country was moving forward and profiting." 
-Ayn Rand (In Capitalism: An Unknown Ideal)



"Noninterventionists are not isolationists. Isolationists are those who impose sanctions and embargos on countries and peoples across the globe, and who choose to use military force overseas to impose democracy. Such an approach leads the U.S. to be more resented and isolated within the global community."
-Ron Paul




"It doesn't matter what the press says. It doesn't matter what the politicians or the mobs say. It doesn't matter if the whole country decides that something wrong is right. America was founded on one principle above all else: the requirement that we stand up for what we believe, no matter the odds or consequences. When the mobs and the press and the whole world tell you to move, your job is to plant yourself like a tree beside the river of truth and tell the whole world: NO, YOU MOVE."
-Captain America



"I will allow none of my children to serve in the United States military. If you join the military now, you certainly are NOT defending the United States of America. You are helping policymakers pursue an imperialist agenda."
-Karen Kwiatkowski (Retired Air Force Lt. Colonel), in "Why We Fight"



"The reason we are in Iraq certainly has nothing to do with the liberation of the Iraqi people."
-Karen Kwiatkowski



"War paralyzes your courage and deadens the spirit of true manhood. It degrades and stupefies with the sense that you are not responsible, that 'tis not yours to think and reason why, but to do and die,' like the hundred thousand others doomed like yourself. War means blind obedience, unthinking stupidity, brutish callousness, wanton destruction, and irresponsible murder." 
-Alexander Berkman



"War, although the greatest of consumers, not only produces nothing in return, but, by abstracting labour from productive employment and interrupting the course of trade, it impedes, in a variety of indirect ways, the creation of wealth; and, should hostilities be continued for a series of years, each successive war-loan will be felt in our commercial and manufacturing districts with an augmented pressure." 
-Richard Cobden



"A truly good book teaches me better than to read it. I must soon lay it down, and commence living on its hint. What I began by reading, I must finish by acting."
-Henry David Thoreau



"War is a quarrel between two thieves too cowardly to fight their own battle; therefore they take boys from one village and another village, stick them into uniforms, equip them with guns, and let them loose like wild beasts against each other." 
-Thomas Carlyle



“Nobody spends somebody else's money as carefully as he spends his own. Nobody uses somebody else's resources as carefully as he uses his own. So, if you want efficiency and effectiveness, if you want knowledge to be properly utilized, you have to do it through the means of private economic decisions.”
-Milton Friedman



"The reason for cutting taxes is not to stimulate the economy. I simply don't believe the Keynesian remedies are valid."
-Milton Friedman



"When several villages are united in a single complete community, large enough to be self-sufficing, government comes into existence, originating in the bare needs of life, and continuing in existence for the sake of a good life."
-Aristotle (in "Politics")



"Tyrants mistrust the people, and therefore deprive them of their arms."
-Aristotle (in "Politics")



"I am not only a pacifist but a militant pacifist. I am willing to fight for peace. Nothing will end war unless the people themselves refuse to go to war."
-Albert Einstein



"Capitalism and communism stand at opposite poles. Their essential difference is this: The communist, seeing the rich man and his fine home, says: 'No man should have so much.' The capitalist, seeing the same thing, says: 'Every man should have as much.'"
-Phelps Adams



"Only the dead see the end of war."
-Plato



"The Constitution was written very precisely to restrain the power and force of government, and to protect the liberties of each and every one of us!"
-Ron Paul



"Ebonics is not a language. It is the bastardization of a pre-existing language. To teach it in schools and recognize it as legitimate is an embarrassment to our culture."
-Anonymous



"For one to be content with what one has already got, and to abstain from any attempts to improve one's own material conditions is NOT a virtue. Man's most characteristic mark is that he never ceases in endeavors to advance his well-being through purposive, constructive activity that improves society."
-Ludwig von Mises (in "The Anti-Capitalistic Mentality")



"Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it."
-Henry David Thoreau



"The lowest standards of ethics of which a right-thinking man can possibly conceive is taught to the common soldier whose trade is to shoot his fellow men. In youth he may have learned the command, 'Thou shalt not kill,' but the general takes the boy just as he enters manhood and teaches him that his highest duty is to shoot a bullet through his neighbor's heart — and this, unmoved by passion or feeling or hatred, and without the least regard to right or wrong, but simply because his general gives the word." 
-Clarence Darrow



"I regard the draft as a flat contradiction of all our cherished ideals of individual freedom and democratic liberty."
-Roger Baldwin



"If you want to change the world, you need to have a healthy disregard for the impossible."
-Larry Page (co-founder of Google)



"Democracy and socialism have nothing in common but one word: equality. But notice the difference: while democracy seeks equality in liberty, socialism seeks equality in restraint and servitude. "
-Alexis de Tocqueville



"By far the easiest grounds for gaining conscientious objector status in wartime are religious. You can be a brilliant moral philosopher with a prize-winning doctoral thesis expounding the evils of war and still be given a hard time by a draft board evaluating your claim to be a conscientious objector. Yet if you can say that one or both of your parents is a Quaker you sail through like a breeze, no matter how inarticulate and illiterate you may be on the theory of pacifism or Quakerism itself."
-Richard Dawkins



"The surest way to corrupt the youth is to instruct them to hold in higher esteem those who think alike than those who think differently."
-Friedrich Niezsche



"I do not know how to teach philosophy without becoming a disturber of an established religion."
-Baruch Spinoza



"Justifying the draft to promote the cause of liberty is one of the most bizarre notions ever conceived by man! Forced servitude, with the risk of death and serious injury as a price to live free, makes no sense."
-Ron Paul



"Capitalism has created the highest standard of living ever known on Earth. The evidence is incontrovertible. Yet those who are loudest in proclaiming their desire to eliminate poverty are loudest in denouncing capitalism. Man's well-being is not their goal."
-Ayn Rand (in "Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal")



"The tyrant dies and his rule is over, the martyr dies and his rule begins."
-Søren Kierkegaard



"A wise man proportions his beliefs to the evidence."
-David Hume



"We are like chameleons; we take our hue and the color of our moral character from those who are around us."
-John Locke



"I like your Christ, but I do not like your Christians. Your Christians tend to be so unlike your Christ."
-Mohandas Gandhi



"Man is born free, and everywhere he is in chains."
-Jean Jacques Rousseau (The Social Contract)



"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." 
-Bill Watterson



"YOUNG MEN: The lowest aim in your life is to become a soldier. The good soldier never tries to distinguish right from wrong. He never thinks; never reasons; he only obeys. If he is ordered to fire on his fellow citizens, on his friends, on his neighbors, on his relatives, he obeys without hesitation. If he is ordered to fire down a crowded street when the poor are clamoring for bread, he obeys and see the grey hairs of age stained with red and the life tide gushing from the breasts of women, feeling neither remorse nor sympathy. If he is ordered off as a firing squad to execute a hero or benefactor, he fires without hesitation, though he knows the bullet will pierce the noblest heart that ever beat in human breast."
-Jack London



"Political correctness is a subjective list put together by the few to rule the many - a list of things one must think, say, or do. It affronts the right of the individual to establish his or her own beliefs."
-Mark Berley



"In republican governments, men are all equal; equal they are also in despotic governments: in the former, because they are everything; in the latter, because they are nothing."
-Charles Louis de Secondat



"While it might surprise many environmentalists to hear, capitalism is itself the ultimate form of conservationism. Capitalists seek to conserve resources, not primarily because of sentimental feelings about nature or the earth or whales or worry about the well-being of future generations, but simply because every drop of oil, every ton of ore, every shipment of wood saved is a cost reduction and money in the pocket."
-Steven Plaut (in "The Joy of Capitalism")

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Never, since WWII, have our soldiers fought for our freedom or any  other noble cause. Rather, they are mercilessly slaughtered as they  carry out the perverted military-industrial agendas of elitist  politicians. Modern war is not glorious; it is murder."
-Me

This^ is not exactly correct.  WWI was just as stupid, if not moreso.

----------


## Wesker1982

It is all the more curious, incidentally, that while laissez-faireists should by the logic of their position, be ardent believers in a single, unified world government, so that no one will live in a state of anarchy in relation to anyone else, they almost never are. And once one concedes that a single world government is not necessary, then where does one logically stop at the permissibility of separate states? If Canada and the United States can be separate nations without being denounced as being in a state of impermissible anarchy, why may not the South secede from the United States? New York State from the Union? New York City from the state? Why may not Manhattan secede? Each neighborhood? Each block? Each house? Each person? But, of course, if each person may secede from government, we have virtually arrived at the purely free society, where defense is supplied along with all other services by the free market and where the invasive State has ceased to exist. - Murray Rothbard, Power and Market

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

> After a century and a half of patriotic indoctrination by the statist education system, Americans have thoroughly internalized the "little red schoolhouse" version of American history. This authoritarian piety is so diametrically opposed to the beliefs of those who took up arms in the Revolution that the citizenry has largely forgotten what it means to be American. In fact, the authentic principles of Americanism have been stood on their head. Two hundred years ago, standing armies were feared as a threat to liberty and a breeding ground for authoritarian personalities; conscription was associated with the tyranny of Cromwell; wage labor was thought to be inconsistent with the independent spirit of a free citizen. Today, two hundred years later, Americans have been so Prussianized by sixty years of a garrison state and "wars" against one internal enemy or another, that they are conditioned to genuflect at the sight of a uniform. Draft dodgers are equivalent to child molesters. Most people work for some centralized corporate or state bureaucracy, where as a matter of course they are expected to obey orders from superiors, work under constant surveillance, and even piss in a cup on command.





> This, then, is the tyranny of the State; it denies, to both woman and man, the right to earn a living, and grants it as a privilege to a favored few who for that favor must pay ninety per cent toll to the granters of it. These two things, the mind domination of the Church, and the body domination of the State are the causes of sex slavery.





> There is not upon the face of the earth today a government so utterly and shamelessly corrupt as that of the United States of America. There are others more cruel, more tyrannical, more devastating; there is none so utterly venal.





> All parties without exception, when they seek for power, are varieties of absolutism.





> But she goes not abroad, in search of monsters to destroy.
> 
> She is the well-wisher to the freedom and independence of all.
> 
> She is the champion and vindicator only of her own.
> 
> She will commend the general cause by the countenance of her voice, and the benignant sympathy of her example.
> 
> She well knows that by once enlisting under other banners than her own, were they even the banners of foreign independence, she would involve herself beyond the power of extrication, in all the wars of interest and intrigue, of individual avarice, envy, and ambition, which assume the colors and usurp the standard of freedom.
> ...





> More laws, less justice.





> I do not think there is any thrill that can go through the human heart like that felt by the inventor as he sees some creation of the brain unfolding to success... Such emotions make a man forget food, sleep, friends, love, everything.


Some funny Quayle quotes to lighten the mood... 



> [It's] time for the human race to enter the solar system.





> I am not part of the problem.  I am a Republican.





> When I have been asked during these last weeks who caused the riots and the killing in L.A., my answer has been direct and simple: Who is to blame for the riots? The rioters are to blame. Who is to blame for the killings? The killers are to blame.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"The Americans spent 5 years and 10 million $ to develop a pen that  would write in space, freezing cold, extreme heat and in 0 gravity.The  Russians used a pencil." -unknown

----------


## acptulsa

> "Well the election will be breaking out pretty soon, and a flock of Democrats will replace a mess of Republicans in quite a few districts.  It won't mean a thing.  They will go in like all the rest of them, go in on promises and come out on alibis."   _Will Rogers 1930_


Follow the link back for lots more.

----------


## Wesker1982

Bastiat made me lol: 

"They might as well accuse us of wishing men not to eat, because we object to the cultivation of corn by the State."

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"We Americans are the ultimate innocents.  We are forever desperate to believe that this time the government is telling us the truth." -Sydney Schanberg

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"The State,                  in the words of Oppenheimer, is the "organization of the                  political means"; it is the systematization of the predatory                  process over a given territory. For crime, at best, is sporadic                  and uncertain; the parasitism is ephemeral, and the coercive,                  parasitic lifeline may be cut off at any time by the resistance                  of the victims. The State provides a legal, orderly, systematic                  channel for the predation of private property; it renders certain,                  secure, and relatively "peaceful" the lifeline of the                  parasitic caste in society. Since production must always precede                  predation, the free market is anterior to the State. The State                  has never been created by a "social contract"; it has                  always been born in conquest and exploitation. The classic paradigm                  was a conquering tribe pausing in its time-honored method of looting                  and murdering a conquered tribe, to realize that the time-span                  of plunder would be longer and more secure, and the situation                  more pleasant, if the conquered tribe were allowed to live and                  produce, with the conquerors settling among them as rulers exacting                  a steady annual tribute." -Murray Rothbard

----------


## heavenlyboy34

*"If you think pulling drug prohibition laws will escalate drug usage, I have a question for you:

'Anilingus is not prohibited, are you tongue deep in someones $#@!?'" - Harry Felker*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"I was at the foot of my class" -Albert Einstein

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> *"If you think pulling drug prohibition laws will escalate drug usage, I have a question for you:
> 
> 'Anilingus is not prohibited, are you tongue deep in someones $#@!?'" - Harry Felker*


wtf?!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> wtf?!


lol...I knew you'd like that one

----------


## ClayTrainor

My new sig belongs in here. 

*"One of the great victories of the state, is that the word "Anarchy" terrifies people but, the word "State" does not" - Tom Woods*

----------


## acptulsa

I'm proud to say my own thread of one fellow Oklahoman's quotable quotes is nearing twenty thousand views!    Just follow the link:




> 'Diplomacy is the art of saying "nice doggie" until you can find a rock.'--_Will Rogers_

----------


## heavenlyboy34

_The world                 is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because                 of those who look on and do nothing._
~ Albert                 Einstein

----------


## TCE

Mostly good thread.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Mostly good thread.


 You're welcome.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

edit: n/m, kah beat me to it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"In Russia, there are two disasters: the roads and fools". -Russian colloquial saying, soon to become an American one, no doubt.

----------


## Dary

"I WANT to start a war with China" - Frothy

----------


## Wesker1982

What would we think of a proposal for the government, Federal or State, to use the taxpayers' money to set up a nationwide chain of public newspapers, and compel all people, or all children, to read them? What would we think furthermore of the government's outlawing all other newspapers, or indeed outlawing all newspapers that do not come up to the "standards" of what a government commission thinks children ought to read? Such a proposal would be generally regarded with horror in America, and yet this is exactly the sort of regime that the government has established in the sphere of scholastic instruction. - Murray N. Rothbard

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Conservatives are not necessarily stupid, but most stupid people are conservatives." -John Stewart Mill

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Battle Hymn of the Republic (Brought Down to Date)*

_by Mark Twain_

Mine eyes have seen the orgy of the launching of the Sword;
He is searching out the hoardings where the stranger's wealth is stored;
He hath loosed his fateful lightnings, and with woe and death has scored;
His lust is marching on.

I have seen him in the watch-fires of a hundred circling camps;
They have builded him an altar in the Eastern dews and damps;
I have read his doomful mission by the dim and flaring lamps
His night is marching on.

I have read his bandit gospel writ in burnished rows of steel:
"As ye deal with my pretensions, so with you my wrath shall deal;
Let the faithless son of Freedom crush the patriot with his heel;
Lo, Greed is marching on!"

We have legalized the strumpet and are guarding her retreat;*
Greed is seeking out commercial souls before his judgement seat;
O, be swift, ye clods, to answer him! be jubilant my feet!
Our god is marching on!

In a sordid slime harmonious Greed was born in yonder ditch,
With a longing in his bosomand for others' goods an itch.
As Christ died to make men holy, let men die to make us rich
Our god is marching on.

_ * NOTE: In Manila the Government has placed a certain industry under the protection of our flag. (M.T.)_

----------


## Sola_Fide

We desperately need the kind of Christianity that we had at our founding...




> "For the Americans," Tocqueville found, "the ideas of Christianity and liberty are so completely mingled that it is almost impossible to get them to conceive of one without the other; it is not a question with them of sterile beliefs bequeathed by the past and vegetating rather than living in the depths of the soul." 
> 
> -Russell Kirk, The Roots of American Order, p. 448

----------


## DamianTV

"Beyond a Doubt, Truth bears the same relation to Falsehood as Light to Darkness."  - Leonardo Da Vinci

"Formal Education will make you a Living.  Self Education will make you a Fortune" - Source: Unknown

"When an Honest Man discovers he is Mistaken, he either ceases to be Mistaken, or ceases to be Honest." - Source: Unknown

----------


## DamianTV

Fifteen more...

#1 "A wise and frugal government… shall restrain men from injuring one another, shall leave them otherwise free to regulate their own pursuits of industry and improvement, and shall not take from the mouth of labor the bread it has earned. This is the sum of good government." — Thomas Jefferson, First Inaugural Address, March 4, 1801

#2 "A people... who are possessed of the spirit of commerce, who see and who will pursue their advantages may achieve almost anything." - George Washington

#3 "Government is instituted to protect property of every sort; as well that which lies in the various rights of individuals, as that which the term particularly expresses. This being the end of government, that alone is a just government which impartially secures to every man whatever is his own." – James Madison, Essay on Property, 1792

#4 "Banks have done more injury to the religion, morality, tranquility, prosperity, and even wealth of the nation than they can have done or ever will do good." - John Adams

#5 "To take from one, because it is thought his own industry and that of his fathers has acquired too much, in order to spare to others, who, or whose fathers, have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association, the guarantee to everyone the free exercise of his industry and the fruits acquired by it." — Thomas Jefferson, letter to Joseph Milligan, April 6, 1816

#6 "The moment the idea is admitted into society that property is not as sacred as the laws of God, and that there is not a force of law and public justice to protect it, anarchy and tyranny commence. If ‘Thou shalt not covet’ and ‘Thou shalt not steal’ were not commandments of Heaven, they must be made inviolable precepts in every society before it can be civilized or made free." — John Adams, A Defense of the Constitutions of Government of the United States of America, 1787

#7 "I place economy among the first and most important virtues, and public debt as the greatest of dangers to be feared. To preserve our independence, we must not let our rulers load us with perpetual debt. If we run into such debts, we must be taxed in our meat and drink, in our necessities and in our comforts, in our labor and in our amusements." - Thomas Jefferson

#8 "Beware the greedy hand of government thrusting itself into every corner and crevice of industry." - Thomas Paine

#9 "If we can but prevent the government from wasting the labours of the people, under the pretence of taking care of them, they must become happy." - Thomas Jefferson to Thomas Cooper, November 29, 1802

#10 "All the perplexities, confusion and distress in America arise not from defects in the Constitution or Confederation, not from a want of honor or virtue so much as from downright ignorance of the nature of coin, credit and circulation." - John Adams, at the Constitutional Convention (1787)

#11 "The principle of spending money to be paid by posterity, under the name of funding, is but swindling futurity on a large scale." - Thomas Jefferson

#12 "Liberty must at all hazards be supported. We have a right to it, derived from our Maker. But if we had not, our fathers have earned and bought it for us, at the expense of their ease, their estates, their pleasure, and their blood." – John Adams, 1765

#13 "If ever again our nation stumbles upon unfunded paper, it shall surely be like death to our body politic. This country will crash." - George Washington

#14 "I wish it were possible to obtain a single amendment to our Constitution. I would be willing to depend on that alone for the reduction of the administration of our government to the genuine principles of its Constitution; I mean an additional article, taking from the federal government the power of borrowing." - Thomas Jefferson

#15 "When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic." — Benjamin Franklin

----------


## fatjohn

"Who controls the past, controls the future. Who controls the present controls the past." - George Orwell

----------


## Natural Citizen

It's not like I'm just trying to win and get elected. I'm trying to change the course of history. - _Ron Paul_

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Nice necro-bump, y'all

----------


## acesfull

" A man who has nothing which he is willing to fight for, nothing which he cares more about than he does about his personal safety, is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself".
John Stuart Mill.

" If government be founded in the consent of the people, it can have no power over any individual by whom that consent is refused"
William Godwin(1793).

" Mankind are greater gainers by suffering each other to live as seems good to themselves, than by compelling each to live as seems good to the rest"
John Stuart Mill- ON LIBERTY( 1859)

More to come...  Acesfull (2015) LOL

----------


## acesfull

The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers.- William Shakespeare( Henry VI, part II 1591)

In law, what plea so tainted and corrupt/But,being seasoned with a gracious voice,/ Obscures the show of evil?
Shakespeare( The Merchant of Venice. 1595)

A man's house is his castle.. Sir Edward Cooke

Where-ever Law ends, Tyranny begins.. John Locke---- Second Treatise on Government( 1690)

Acesfull

----------


## acesfull

They( the makers of the constitution) conferred, as against the Government, the right to be let alone- the most comprehensive of rights and the right most valued by civilized men..
Louis D. Brandeis- ( Olmstead v United States) 1928

"Freedom from fear" could be said to sum up the whole philosophy of human rights... Dag Hammarskjold, on the 180th Anniversary of the Virginia Declaration of Human rights... May 20th 1956..

ACESFULL

----------


## acesfull

"Never argue with an idiot they will beat you down and kill you with experience" ( My Daddy, circa date unknown)..

----------


## acptulsa

> "Never argue with an idiot they will beat you down and kill you with experience" ( My Daddy, circa date unknown)..


Nice to meet you, Mr. Clemens.




> Do not argue with an idiot.  They drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.

----------


## acesfull

If government be founded in the consent of the people, it can have no power over any individual by whom that consent is refused.

William Godwin, An Enquiry Concerning Political Justice. (1793).

CCJ

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If government be founded in the consent of the people, it can have no power over any individual by whom that consent is refused.
> 
> William Godwin, An Enquiry Concerning Political Justice. (1793).
> 
> CCJ


Nice bump!  I love this thread.

----------


## acesfull

> Nice bump!  I love this thread.


Thank you and I agree, this thread is great and fun, and challenges my old brain(memory).

Here is one for you, I hope you like it...  " Religion, true or false, is and ever has been the centre of gravity in a realm, to which all other things must and will accommodate themselves. ( Samuel Taylor Coleridge) On the constitution of the Church and state circa 1830...

Best regards

Acesfull

----------


## acptulsa

'What does the experience of the railroads tell us about the American way of competition and regulation? Obviously it suggests that the usual time lag between policy and reality has grown steadily worse over the years. Regulatory policy, like old generals, seems doomed always to fight the last war, partly because in our system it takes so long to recognize new problems and then to build a concensus for change. At bottom regulation involves a quest for some viable equation reconciling economic efficiency, social justice, and political acceptability. The more complex regulatory mechanisms become, the more difficult it is to adjust them or get rid of them when necessary, let alone tie them to these objectives.

'Since the pace of change wrought by new technology continues to gain speed, the gap between policy and reality widens daily despite all efforts to close it. In the modern world policy cannot possibly keep pace with change of all kinds.'--Maury Klein

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 'What does the experience of the railroads tell us about the American way of competition and regulation? Obviously it suggests that the usual time lag between policy and reality has grown steadily worse over the years. Regulatory policy, like old generals, seems doomed always to fight the last war, partly because in our system it takes so long to recognize new problems and then to build a concensus for change. At bottom regulation involves a quest for some viable equation reconciling economic efficiency, social justice, and political acceptability. The more complex regulatory mechanisms become, the more difficult it is to adjust them or get rid of them when necessary, let alone tie them to these objectives.
> 
> 'Since the pace of change wrought by new technology continues to gain speed, the gap between policy and reality widens daily despite all efforts to close it. In the modern world policy cannot possibly keep pace with change of all kinds.'--Maury Klein





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to acptulsa again.


 Sorry.  I'm rep bankrupt ATM.  Somebody +rep this guy^^

----------


## DamianTV

> Sorry.  I'm rep bankrupt ATM.  Somebody +rep this guy^^


Im out of rep also!  Is it just me or since the latest forum update, is it more difficult to spread rep around now?

---

*10 George Orwell Quotes that Predicted Life in America* (2014)
http://www.theburningplatform.com/20...-2014-america/

1)  “In our age there is no such thing as ‘keeping out of politics.’ All issues are political issues, and politics itself is a mass of lies, evasions, folly, hatred and schizophrenia.”

2)  “All the war-propaganda, all the screaming and lies and hatred, comes invariably from people who are not fighting.”

3)  “War against a foreign country only happens when the moneyed classes think they are going to profit from it.”

4)  “The very concept of objective truth is fading out of the world. Lies will pass into history.”

5)  “In a time of deceit, telling the truth is a revolutionary act.”

6)  “Journalism is printing what someone else does not want printed: everything else is public relations.”

7)  “In real life it is always the anvil that breaks the hammer…”

8)  “The nationalist not only does not disapprove of atrocities committed by his own side, but he has a remarkable capacity for not even hearing about them.”

9)  “Threats to freedom of speech, writing and action, though often trivial in isolation, are cumulative in their effect and, unless checked, lead to a general disrespect for the rights of the citizen.”  (this can be applied to Privacy as well)

10)  “If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face—forever.”

---

On #9, an Addendum: "Without Privacy, everything becomes subject to approval" - me

----------


## presence

This too shall pass.

----------


## lilymc



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Im out of rep also!  *Is it just me or since the latest forum update, is it more difficult to spread rep around now?*


Nah, I've noticed that issue too.

----------


## acesfull

No man is good enough to be another man's master-- George Bernard Shaw, Major Barbara(1905)

Was there ever any domination which did not appear natural to those who possessed it? John Stuart Mill, The Subjection of Woman(1869)

" Whoever puts his hand on me to govern me is a usurper and a tyrant; I declare him my enemy." Pierre Joseph Proudhon, Confession of a Revolutionary(1849)

' I have sworn upon the alter of God, eternal hostility against every form of tyranny over the mind of man." Thomas Jefferson, letter to Benjamin Rush ( Sept 23 1800).

Regards
Acesfull

----------


## acesfull

For all the riots going on in our country.... " Thinkers prepare for revolution; bandits carry it out. Mariano Azuela, The Flies 1918

----------


## acesfull

Justice Quotes

" In matter of truth and justice, there is no difference between large and small problems, for issues concerning the treatment of people are all the same.. Albert Einstein

I'm for truth, no matter who tells it. I'm for Justice, no matter who it's for or against... Malcolm X

Regards
Acesfull

----------


## Lucille

The Higgs Principle:  There are no persistent "failed" public policies.

----------


## DamianTV

Great set of quotes on Zero Hedge came up today:
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-0...s-come-believe

---  Quoted from Zero Hedge  ---



It recently struck me that the people we think of as* “geniuses” tend to arrive, over time, at surprisingly similar sets of conclusions*.

It further struck me that a simple list of such thoughts might be of value to my readers.

So, here is a list pulled from my quotes file and presented without commentary. Enjoy:

*Albert Einstein*
Unthinking respect for authority is the greatest enemy of truth.Nothing will end war unless the people themselves refuse to go to war.Never do anything against conscience, even if the state demands it.The world is in greater peril from those who tolerate or encourage evil than from those who actually commit it.Small is the number of them that see with their own eyes and feel with their own hearts.

*Rod Serling*
The ultimate obscenity is not caring, not doing something about what you feel, not feeling

*Arthur Schopenhauer*
We forfeit three-fourths of ourselves in order to be like other people.

*Thomas Jefferson*
I have sworn upon the altar of god eternal hostility against every form of tyranny over the mind of man.It is error alone which needs the support of government. Truth can stand by itself.I would rather be exposed to the inconveniences attending too much liberty than those attending too small a degree of it.

*Allan Bloom*
The most successful tyranny is not the one that uses force to assure uniformity but the one that removes the awareness of other possibilities, that makes it seem inconceivable that other ways are viable, that removes the sense that there is an outside.

*John Stuart Mill*
The only freedom which deserves the name is that of pursuing our own good in our way, so long as we do not attempt to deprive others of theirs or impede their efforts to obtain it.

*Leo Tolstoy*
The truth is that the State is a conspiracy designed not only to exploit, but above all to corrupt its citizens… Henceforth, I shall never serve any government anywhere.

*Will Durant*
Above all, the ruling minority sought more and more to transform its forcible mastery into a body of law which, while consolidating that mastery, would afford a welcome security and order to the people, and would recognize the rights of the “subject” sufficiently to win his acceptance of the law and his adherence to the state.

*George Bernard Shaw*
All government is authoritarian; and the more democratic a government is the more authoritative it is; for with the people behind it, it can push authority further than any Tsar or foreign despot dare do.

*Aldous Huxley*
So long as men worship the Caesars and Napoleons, Caesars and Napoleons will duly rise and make them miserable.Liberty, as we all know, cannot flourish in a country that is permanently on a war footing, or even a near war footing. Permanent crisis justifies permanent control of everybody and everything by the agencies of central government.

*Richard Feynman*
Theoretically, planning may be good. But nobody has ever figured out the cause of government stupidity – and until they do (and find the cure), all ideal plans will fall into quicksand.

*Buckminster Fuller*
Dear reader, traditional human power structures and their reign of darkness are about to be rendered obsolete.If you take all the machinery in the world and dump it in the ocean, within months more than half of all humanity will die and within another six months they’d almost all be gone; if you took all the politicians in the world, put them in a rocket, and sent them to the moon, everyone would get along fine.We are powerfully imprisoned in these Dark Ages simply by the terms in which we have been conditioned to think.Either you’re going to go along with your mind and the truth, or you’re going to yield to fear and custom and conditioned reflexes.

*Erich Fromm*
The history of mankind up to the present time is primarily the history of idol worship, from primitive idols of clay and wood to the modern idols of the state, the leader, production and consumption – sanctified by the blessing of an idolized God.Obedience to God is also the negation of submission to man.(I)f one has no possibility of acting, one’s thinking kind of becomes empty and stupid.Is there really as much difference as we think between the Aztec human sacrifices to their gods and the modern human sacrifices in war to the idols of nationalism and the sovereign state?

*Charlie Chaplin*
As for politics, I’m an anarchist. I hate governments and rules and fetters. Can’t stand caged animals. People must be free.

*Carl Jung* (May know him better as the guy that came up with the INTJ Personality Type Tests...)
For in order to turn the individual into a function of the State, his dependence on anything beside the State must be taken from him.

*Ray Bradbury*
We bombard people with sensation. That substitutes for thinking.

*Abraham Maslow*
I can certainly say that descriptively healthy human beings do not like to be controlled. They prefer to feel free and to be free.

*Simone Weil*
The real sin of idolatry is always committed on behalf of something similar to the State.Conscience is deceived by the social.Human history is simply the history of the servitude which makes men – oppressed and oppressors alike – the plaything of the instruments of domination they themselves have manufactured, and thus reduces living humanity to being the chattel of inanimate chattels.What a country calls its vital economic interests are not the things which enable its citizens to live, but the things which enable it to make war.

---  End of Quote from Zero Hedge  ---

----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## Occam's Banana

> My new sig belongs in here. 
> 
> *"One of the great victories of the state, is that the word "Anarchy" terrifies people but, the word "State" does not" - Tom Woods*


Actually, this quote should be "The measure of the  states success is that the word _anarchy_ frightens people,  while the word _state_ does not."

It's from Joe Sobran, not Tom Woods (though Tom may well have paraphrased it somewhere).

See here: http://www.sobran.com/columns/2002/021017.shtml

Also from the same piece:

There is no getting  away from it: at bottom, the state is nothing but organized force. Its only  abiding rule is this: Obey, or we will hurt you.
By now, if men learned  from experience, they would talk about the state in the same tones in  which Jews talk about Nazis.

----------


## Old No. 7

He who lives with untruth lives in spiritual slavery. Freedom is still the bonus we receive for knowing the truth. "Ye shall know the truth," says Jesus, "and the truth shall set you free." Now, I've chosen to preach about the war in Vietnam because I agree with Dante, that the hottest places in hell are reserved for those who in a period of moral crisis maintain their neutrality. There comes a time when silence becomes betrayal. - MLK

----------


## Lucille

What Rulers Believe
http://www.theburningplatform.com/20...ulers-believe/




> I’ve been working on collections of quotes lately, and I have one more that I’d like to present… this one on the thoughts of rulers.
> 
> For a number of years I’ve been telling people that the incentives faced by productive people and the incentives facing rulers (of whatever stripe) are very, very different. This list, I believe, will make that point.
> 
> You’ll find quotes from ‘bad’ rulers on this list, of course, but also some from the ‘good’ rulers. And please note that the ‘bad’ ones are very often held in high regard in their times. Joseph Stalin, for example – the #2 most prolific killer in all of human history – was the ‘great ally’ of the US in World War II and was routinely presented to the American public as “Uncle Joe.”
> 
> So, beginning with Uncle Joe, here are the things that rulers believe:

----------


## Suzanimal

_Wish in one hand, $#@! in the other and see which one fills up faster_. ~ My mom

----------


## Kade

> Yes, I think Left wing political positions of any kind should be banned. Communism and Socialism have no place in this nation. Go ahead and call me an Authoratarian (sic).


"Fascism is characterised by; an all-powerful state and leader; monism — a single party, ideology and centre of power; expanisionist nationalism and/or racism, anti-communism, anti-egalitarianism, anti-liberalism, anti-individualism, anti-rationalism, anti-intellectualism; symbol, myth and mysticism; a cult of war, violence and youth; advocacy of private property but hostility to free market capitalism, and a combination of consent and coercion, propaganda and terror. Clearly, fascist ideology is full of 'negations' — that is, it is a highly negative philosophy which opposes as much as it supports. This is unsurprising, given its origins as a fundamental rejection of inter-war liberal democracy and all of its attendant values. "

_Moyra Grant, quoted in Key Ideas in Politics (2003) by Nelson Thornes_

----------


## Occam's Banana

(h/t GunnyFreedom: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6111378)

Frederick Douglass:

----------


## FindLiberty

> _Wish in one hand, $#@! in the other and see which one fills up faster_. ~ My mom


So nice, it's worth posting twice!

----------


## Cabal



----------


## Suzanimal

“The Clintons are like herpes: Just when you think they're gone, they show up again,”  ~Tim Allen

----------


## Cabal

“I became convinced that noncooperation with evil is as much a moral obligation as is cooperation with good.” 
― Martin Luther King Jr., The Autobiography of Martin Luther King, Jr.

“The world as we have created it is a process of our thinking. It cannot be changed without changing our thinking.”
-- Albert Einstein

“All voting is a sort of gaming, like checkers or back gammon, with a slight moral tinge to it, a playing with right and wrong, with moral questions; and betting naturally accompanies it. The character of the voters is not staked. I cast my vote, perchance, as I think right; but I am not vitally concerned that that right should prevail. I am willing to leave it to the majority. Its obli*gation, therefore, never exceeds that of expediency. Even voting for the right is doing nothing for it. It is only expressing to men feebly your desire that it should prevail. A wise man will not leave the right to the mercy of chance, nor wish it to prevail through the power of the majority.” 
--Henry David Thoreau, On the Duty of Civil Disobedience

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Cabal



----------


## Cabal

"Here's my basic rule for all legislation and all taxation: If you pass this law are you willing to shoot the person who disobeys, because that's what the government is--the government is just a big shooting-people-machine." --Ben Shaprio

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille

h/t http://strike-the-root.com/ which has an excellent quotes page: http://strike-the-root.com/quotes

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille

http://strike-the-root.com/

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Lucille

“Liberals don’t care what you do as long as it’s compulsory.”
--M. Stanton Evans

----------


## Lucille

Again from http://strike-the-root.com/

----------


## DamianTV

> "When you see that in order to produce, you need to obtain permission from men who produce nothing;
> 
> when you see that money is flowing to those who deal not in goods, but in favors;
> 
> when you see that men get rich more easily by graft than by work;
> 
> and your laws no longer protect you against them, but protect them against you;
> 
> *...you may know that your society is doomed."*


Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-0...med-definition

----------


## Natural Citizen

Rise and rise again. Until lambs become lions.

----------


## timosman

_"The few who understand the system, will either be so interested in its profits, or so dependent on its favors, that there will be no opposition from that class. The great body of people, mentally incapable of comprehending the tremendous advantages, will bear its burden without complaint."_

----------


## Lucille

Doomed.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille

More Higgs:




> "_When we take a realistic view of the political process, we see that so-called failed polices are nearly always spectacular successes. Otherwise, they wouldn’t last. [... S]how me a government policy that clashes with the interests of a substantial number of powerful government officials and their resourceful supporters in the private sector, and I’ll show you a policy that can be abandoned overnight._" -- Robert Higgs, _The Myth of "Failed" Policies_ (1995)
> 
> "_There are no failed government policies - at least, none that last very long._" -- Robert Higgs (2009)
> 
> _All Government Policies Succeed in the Long Run_ -- Robert Higgs (2013)

----------


## Lucille



----------


## timosman

_There ain't nothin' more powerful than the odor of mendacity!_

----------


## timosman

_Any state, any entity, any ideology that fails to recognize the worth, the dignity, the rights of Man, that state is obsolete._

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Natural Citizen

I should've been a cowboy. 

- Toby Keith

----------


## Lucille

Was watching a Masters of Sex rerun last night and they played an excerpt of JFK's inaugural speech and actually included this:



You don't hear Democrats saying that kind of thing any more.

----------


## Lucille

RIP.

----------


## Lucille

"They who are shocked at a single murder on the highway, hear with indifference of the slaughter of a thousand on the field.  They whom the idea of a single corpse would thrill with terror, contemplate that of heaps of human carcasses mangled by human hands, with frigid indifference." 
--Jonathan Dymond

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-0...t-1972-warning




> Thats the real issue this time, he said. Beating Nixon.  Its hard to even guess how much damage those bastards will do if they get in for another four years.
> 
> The argument was familiar, I had even made it myself, here and there, but I was beginning to sense something very depressing about it.  How many more of these goddamn elections are we going to have to write off as lame, but regrettably necessary holding actions?  And how many more of these stinking double-downer sideshows will we have to go through before we can get ourselves straight enough to put together some kind of national election that will give me and the at least 20 million people I tend to agree with a chance to vote for something, instead of always being faced with that old familiar choice between the lesser of two evils?
> 
>     Now with another one of these big bogus showdowns looming down on us, I can already pick up the stench of another bummer.  I understand, along with a lot of other people, that the big thing this year is Beating Nixon.  But that was also the big thing, as I recall, twelve years ago in 1960  and as far as I can tell, weve gone from bad to worse to rotten since then, and the outlook is for more of the same.
> 
> Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing: On the Campaign Trail 72

----------


## Lucille

> No such thing as a "good cop".

----------


## kahless

> Free trade is the serial killer of American manufacturing and the Trojan Horse of World Government. It is the primrose path to the loss of economic independence and national sovereignty. Free trade is a bright shining lie. — Where the Right Went Wrong





> We may deny the existence of ethnonationalism, detest it, condemn it. But this creator and destroyer of empires and nations is a force infinitely more powerful than globalism, for it engages the heart. Men will die for it. Religion, race, culture and tribe are the four horsemen of the coming apocalypse. — Suicide of Power





> Uncontrolled immigration threatens to deconstruct the nation we grew up in and convert America into a conglomeration of peoples with almost nothing in common — not history, heroes, language, culture, faith, or ancestors. Balkanization beckons. — Death of the West


....

----------


## PierzStyx

> ....





> *Pierzstyx* Pat Buchanan is an economically illiterate racist.


His quotes mean little.

----------


## Lucille

Heard this yesterday on Johnny Knoxville and Roger Alan Wade's The Big Ass Happy Family Jubilee (Sirius/XM's Outlaw Country):

"Nuttier than a speedo!"  

That's a new one to me!

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Lucille

"And what sort of philosophical doctrine is this -- that numbers confer unlimited rights, that they take from some persons all rights over themselves, and vest these rights in others. ... How, then, can the rights of three men exceed the rights of two men?  In what possible way can the rights of three men absorb the rights of two men, and make them as if they had never existed. ... It is not possible to suppose, without absurdity, that a man should have no rights over his own body and mind, and yet have a 1/10,000,000th share in unlimited rights over all other bodies and minds?" 
~ Auberon Herbert

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


Doesn't seem like something Leo would say publicly...

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille

Have I told you how much I frickin' love Buk-the old softie!?  That was quoted in my welcome letter from GAB.

----------


## timosman

> _"These are the times that try men’s souls: The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman. Tyranny, like Hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives everything its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as freedom should not be highly rated.”_*– Thomas Paine*

----------


## timosman



----------


## heavenlyboy34

"Don't try to understand women. Women understand women and they hate each other." IDK who said this originally, but I love it.  It's even a mug on amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Understa.../dp/B06XS27DQ6

----------


## Anti Globalist

"Yes, I would just like to say I'm sailing with the rock, and I'll be back, like Independence Day, with Jesus.  June 6, like the movie.  Big mother ship and all, I'll be back, I'll be back."
Aileen Wuornos.

----------


## Suzanimal

“She was already learning that if you ignore the rules people will, half the time, quietly rewrite them so that they don't apply to you.”

― Terry Pratchett, Equal Rites

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Swordsmyth

"If you will not fight for right when you can easily win without  bloodshed; if you will not fight when your victory will be sure and not  too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with  all odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may  be even a worse fate, you may have to fight when there is no hope of  victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves."
Winston Churchill

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Anti Globalist

"Kiss my ass."

John Wayne Gacy.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Anti Globalist

"Politics is like rape.  Sometimes you have to lay there and take it."

Ross Perot

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## timosman

_Under no pretext should arms and ammunition be surrendered; any attempt to disarm the workers must be frustrated, by force if necessary._

Karl Marx and Frederick Engels
Address of the Central Committee to the Communist League
London, March 1850 - 
https://www.marxists.org/archive/mar...e/1850-ad1.htm

----------


## Swordsmyth

> _Under no pretext should arms and ammunition be surrendered; any attempt to disarm the workers must be frustrated, by force if necessary._
> 
> Karl Marx and Frederick Engels
> Address of the Central Committee to the Communist League
> London, March 1850 - 
> https://www.marxists.org/archive/mar...e/1850-ad1.htm


Commies are evil but they aren't complete fools.


All political power proceeds out of the barrel of a gun. --Mao

----------


## Swordsmyth

it is a very wise thing to simulate craziness at the right time -Niccolò Machiavelli

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## acptulsa

"A person without memory is either a child or an amnesiac. A country without memory is neither a child nor an amnesiac, but neither is it a country."--_Mary Astor_

----------


## Swordsmyth

"[T]here is nothing more difficult to carry outnor more dangerous to  handle than to initiate a new order of things; for the reformer has  enemies in all those who profit by the old order, and only lukewarm  defenders in all those who would profit by the new order." Machiavelli

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Snowball

"What I meant, whether or no I managed to say it, was this; that no man knows how much he is an optimist, even when he calls himself a pessimist, because he has not really measured the depths of his debt to whatever created him and enabled him to call himself anything. At the back of our brains, so to speak, there was a forgotten blaze or burst of astonishment at our own existence. The object of the artistic and spiritual life was to dig for this submerged sunrise of wonder; so that a man sitting in a chair might suddenly understand that he was actually alive, and be happy." 

- G.K. Chesterton, Autobiography.

----------


## Anti Globalist

"The urge to save humanity is almost always a false front for the urge to rule."

H.L. Mencken

----------

